# *BREAKING* Cena badly injured at house show



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

What the fuck?

Terrible news if true.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, this is the last thing the WWE needs right now as they are setting up plans for Mania.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Cena couldn't stand up, according to the report. Does anybody know what type of injury that could signify? Torn tendon?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WOAH! Stuff just got serious! 
I've been wishing for some time away from Cena, but not like this (get well). And did it really have to happen during Punk's feud. It seems like Punk can't catch a break. Haha.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Damn. Just when the Nexus story was getting good. Hopefully he's not hurt too bad.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The Nexus injury curse lives on.


----------



## Chicharito (Apr 2, 2010)

WWE GUNNA SUCK MORE THAN IT DOES NOW


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

No burial for Punk.. Woot!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ouch. The biggest blow to WWE possible at this time. I wouldn't be surprised to see Triple H return on Monday if this is legitimate. 

Not a good thing for WWE. Hopefully, even though this is an unfortunate situation, some good comes out of it. I hope to see Punk put over majorly from this.


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

This is what happens when your schedule is this hard, your workers are this green, and your drug policy prevents wrestlers from using proper pain medication.

Hope Cena isn't injured too badly, especially with Wrestlemania just around the corner.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Well that sucks. Hope they can keep Punk going strong and still give him something decent to do at Mania. Might have to bring Hunter back early which will suck too


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

I'll bet you one thing: WWE is probably scrambling like fuck to sign Batista back by WrestleMania.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Zombiekid29 said:


> This is what happens when your schedule is this hard, your workers are this green, and your drug policy prevents wrestlers from using proper pain medication.


What, someone picks up a freak injury in a cage match? This is _probably_ nobody's fault, just a working hazard.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Can a mod merge the two topics? or delete one


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I wanted Cena out of the main event for a while but not out all together and certainly not like this. Hope it's not too serious.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

So this means that HHH will have to come back to feud with Punk/Nexus, or Orton will feud with them.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Ouch. The biggest blow to WWE possible at this time. I wouldn't be surprised to see Triple H return on Monday if this is legitimate.
> 
> *Not a good thing for WWE. Hopefully, even though this is an unfortunate situation, some good comes out of it.* I hope to see Punk put over majorly from this.


I agree.

While this is a terrible situation if true, it could lead to major success of another star.


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Y2Joe said:


> I'll bet you one thing: WWE is probably scrambling like fuck to sign Batista back by WrestleMania.


Forget Batista. He doesn't want to go back.

WWE should focus solely on Brock Lesnar. He will be a HUGE draw regardless of his role, unlike Floyd Mayweather


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Wrestlemania 27

WWE Championship: Orton vs Punk? I mean this is really bad news if he is legit injured.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Not good.

I wish the best of luck to John in his recovery.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

If a guy like John Cena couldn't stand up to finish the match, then I'd say something's wrong. This guy, when it comes to his body, is not human. Something had to have seriously taken him down.

This is terrible news for WWE if he's badly injured. They're starting WrestleMania build-up and he's just become involved in what easily could be the hottest feud of the PPV.


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

Damn, this really sucks


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Paladine said:


> No burial for Punk.. Woot!


It could also mean Punk has no direction again until they figure out what to do next. Hopefully Cena isn't seriously injured though.



Zombiekid29 said:


> This is what happens when your schedule is this hard, your workers are this green, and your drug policy prevents wrestlers from using proper pain medication.


Making way too many assumptions there Zombiekid.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

I hope Cena is alright, the guy is the top star in the E and they can't afford to lose him for Mania.

Hope it's nothing serious!


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, holy shit, what horrible timing. I hope he's ok, because talk about the worst possible time for this to happen. If it's legit I could see them doing a Punk/Cena injury angle, rushing HHH back, and perhaps going with HHH/Punk at Mania. 

It's pretty awful either way though, and like I said I hope it's nothing serious but I'm prepping for the worst.


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow, poor John. I hope it's not as serious as it seems from that report. It's never nice to hear that someone's injured and, from a business standpoint, this throws a huge wrench in Mania plans.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

.....nm


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

In reference to what will happen with Nexus, I suppose they'll have an injury storyline where Nexus beat up Cena and injure them putting him out of action, and then Randy Orton will take over for Cena and begin fueding with Nexus. As bad as this is, and I don't wish bad stuff on Cena, it could add to Nexus momentum since they lost quite a bit over the last couple of months, and Nexus can fued with someone new.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Damn, this is horrible. I wish there were more details about how it happened.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Motherfucker. Just when this whole Punk/Nexus thing was kicking off. If this is legit this puts enormous pressure on Orton heading into WrestleMania as RAW's biggest star. Maybe they'll have him replace Cena in the Nexus angle since Orton's not doing anything right now?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

WM without Cena and maybe Taker? Yikes.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

HHH will probably come back sooner than later if this is true.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I would say, easily, put Orton in Cena's place. Even though Orton's Viper character has been so incredibly tamed by the face turn, Punk still would have a ton of material to go off of, and really doesn't have to change his tune as far as the feud is concerned. He can preach the exact same stuff at Orton.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

CM12Punk said:


> Wrestlemania 27
> 
> WWE Championship: Orton vs Punk? I mean this is really bad news if he is legit injured.


I think Orton vs Miz will be at WrestleMania. If Cena is out long-term, it'd probably make sense to have Punk vs HHH/Undertaker.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I doubt it'll keep him out of action for awhile, if anything this is good news because it means WWE won't force Cena to wrestle alot and this feud will be focusing mostly on promos which is something RTWM lacked last year. In other sports, many guys get hurt in their leg and have a hard time walking out on their own, but end up being out for a month at most unless their leg is broken


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Well we have to see how serious the injury is to judge anything


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Not to make light of Cena's injury, but I think this is the most refreshing thing that could have happened to the WWE and storylines leading to WrestleMania. Faces (mostly Cena and Mysterio) are booked to be too dominant, and with Cena, it was beyond overkill.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


> WM without Cena and maybe Taker? Yikes.


*WHEELCHAIR MATCH*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

FUCKKKKKKKKK.

Wow this really fucks up everything.

Who knows what WWE is going to do with CM Punk w/ Nexus now. Wouldn't be surprised to see HBK get a call for DX vs. Nexus at mania now.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Derek said:


> Yeah, this is the last thing the WWE needs right now as they are setting up plans for Mania.


This. Damn if this is really true then get well John Cena. I can see a Triple H return coming early cause it's needed ASAP. 

This also get's me so frustrated with WWE of not building up credible face superstars, cause shit like this can happen at any time. I swear they are so hesitant of building up Face superstars. 

All the rising and credible stars are Heels

CM Punk
The Miz
Wade Barrett 
Sheamus
Dolph Ziggler

John Morrison is the only Face superstar that got heavy momentum but as things seem right now, he is about to be fed to the Miz next week for RAW. Proving that Morrison was just being built up to only to make Miz more credible as WWE Champion.

But yeah I will be expecting Triple H to be rushed back, this kind of situation happen last year with Batista being injured again and Triple H chill time was definitely cut short for it when he was suppose to be selling the Punt from Randy Orton.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. Sucks. Only guy probably more dissapointed than Cena will be Punk. The two of them had the makings of a real solid feud together.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> *WHEELCHAIR MATCH*




...... lol


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Damn, that sucks. Cena always tends to get injured when he's in the middle of hot feuds. It really sucks.

Well, I guess that makes Orton the number 1 face in the company for the moment. Sweet.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Well I guess since Punk hyped yesterday's beatdown and they took out Cena they can just say the attack injured him. Then Punk can brag and say the first day he became leader of Nexus he managed to do what the old Nexus couldn't do for months


----------



## The_Deadman_666 (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, I for one am happy. Finally we wont see that moron on Raw or any WWE programming for awhile, or at least I hope


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Virgil_85 said:


> I think Orton vs Miz will be at WrestleMania. If Cena is out long-term, it'd probably make sense to have Punk vs HHH/Undertaker.


It's fitting to end the Sheamus-HHH feud at Mania. If Taker is healthy, he might face Barrett. Miz will probably face Morrison in a straight up singles match.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes! Bring on Punk vs. Brock!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

damnnnnnnnn
Wonder how they are going to spin things ??


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Next Monday Night:

Punk says: _"If you were there at the House Show... Grrr.... I couldn't wait any longer, I had to beat the heck out of John Cena!"_


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

If worse comes to worse they can give Darren Young a buzzcut and make him sit in a dark room for a week, then put some jean shorts and a purple t-shirt on him Monday


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Y2Joe said:


> Cena couldn't stand up, according to the report. Does anybody know what type of injury that could signify? Torn tendon?


This may have already been said, but I would guess a ruptured patella tendon. You can stand on ligament damage, but not that huge tendon. It's the one below the kneecap.


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

I hope Cena's injury isn't too serious.

But I hope it's serious enough to keep him out of the Nexus angle and let the Nexus resume taking down the WWE roster one piece at a time. I'm so sick of "Nexus vs. Cena." What happened to Nexus vs. The WWE?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™;9177843 said:


> I would say, easily, put Orton in Cena's place. Even though Orton's Viper character has been so incredibly tamed by the face turn, Punk still would have a ton of material to go off of, and really doesn't have to change his tune as far as the feud is concerned. He can preach the exact same stuff at Orton.


I don't think he can preach the "exact" same stuff at Orton...or Triple H for that matter, considering that Punk's argument is that Cena is two-faced, looks one way, acts the other, whereas they would readily admit that they're assholes.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


> If worse comes to worse they can give Darren Young a buzzcut and make him sit in a dark room for a week, then put some jean shorts and a purple t-shirt on him Monday


I loled.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> damnnnnnnnn
> Wonder how they are going to spin things ??


Probably have Punk and Nexus take credit and substitute Orton for Cena. The more I think about it, the more interested I am by the idea of Orton being the one taking on Nexus instead. Maybe they can let his face character loose a little bit finally?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

WWE isn't the only doing the trolling anymore, looks like fate is tossing out some lulz of its own. 

they be FUCKED.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

What if Cena shattered his kneecap when he was slammed to the mat? What's the recovery time on something like that?


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


> If worse comes to worse they can give Darren Young a buzzcut and make him sit in a dark room for a week, then put some jean shorts and a purple t-shirt on him Monday


:lmao


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

If true, this has to be the worst shape the roster has been in heading into Wrestlemania. There needs to be at least one big time match at Mania and with the current roster status, it's not looking good. I mean with losing HBK, Batista, HHH (even though he'll probably be back soon), Undertaker, and possibly Cena? There won't be any major names at Mania. Can The Miz vs Randy Orton really main event Wrestlemania? With how awful the ME scene looks on SD! I just can't see what Mania will look like.

They still have time to make things happen, but this is a devastating blow to the plans.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

oh SH*T!! That's just truly awful. I was so looking forward to this Punk/Nexus vs Cena feud but this is royally sucks! Hope John the best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> damnnnnnnnn
> Wonder how they are going to spin things ??


Say that Cena was pretty much destroyed by Nexus on raw. pretty straightforward.

As far as the best response? Rey, likely, will be traded to Raw as a temp. fix. what they should do, without changing the rosters, is put the strap on Morrison, have him continue his feud with The Miz until at least EC (see from there everything), and have Nexus differentiate. have Gabriel/Husky go after Daniel Bryan's title, shift nexus/cena to nexus/orton.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Chris Jericho's return may be imminent.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

This is the worst news that WWE could've ever received if true...


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Samee said:


> Chris Jericho's return may be imminent.


I see Batista returning before Jericho. WWE would have to throw a TON of money at Dave though, probably.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

I guess somebody's making a call to HBK and upping the offer. Horrible news at the worst time for them, and if he's out a long period now Punk has five flunkies with nothing to do.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Somebody go wake up Triple H...

Terrible news though. At this point all you can hope for is that Cena can do something on Monday so that WWE can show the Nexus taking out Cena. It would give them a ton of heat for actually doing it. I just hope he can make it back for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Samee said:


> Chris Jericho's return may be imminent.


This.

Orton vs Jericho for the title could easily main event Mania. Plus, the story is already there.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Thats terrible news, I was really enjoying the angle I hope he recovers fast.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

It's now being reported that Cena had actually injured himself the night before the house show, during an experience with a 280 pound groupie.. he tried to pick her up during the act and his leg gave out, but since he can "never give up" he tried to wrestle tonight anyway and made it worse.

Ok but seriously.. if this is really serious and he's out past Mania, who do you think is going to get pushed now in his place, considering Raw has basically been "The Cena Show" all year? Maybe this will actually be good for the business cause some other guys might get a chance to shine while SuperCena is injured..


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Y2Joe said:


> I see Batista returning before Jericho. WWE would have to throw a TON of money at Dave though, probably.


Batista doesn't like PG WWE and I don't know about Jericho but if the thing is really serious, then HHH is coming back sooner than expected.


----------



## xxbn26232 (Dec 29, 2010)

damn that means edge is coming back to raw . smackdown is his home!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Y2Joe said:


> Cena couldn't stand up, according to the report. Does anybody know what type of injury that could signify? Torn tendon?


Could be any number of things - broken leg, torn muscle/tendon, blown out knee being the most common possibilities.

If it's severe and he needs time off, I'd expect them to say he was injured in the beatdown last night rather than risk any further injury by having him show up and get beat down again next week on RAW. Especially since he never got up during the attack and the show ended with Punk standing tall and Cena fully laid out, they could easily claim they took him out for the injury cover.

Terrible news thought. Could have been a great feud leading to 'Mania, plus it's never good to lose one of the top dogs and one of the better workers around this time of year. Would expect either someone to step up in Cena's absence or the HHH trigger to be pulled come Monday.


----------



## Bret Hitman Hart (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh my Lord Jesus Christ! I hope to God this is not a serious injury. If so, then that is going to not only fuck up the Nexus/CM Punk/Cena storyline, but it will also screw up Wrestlemania if it is as serious as reports say it is. If Cena is getting surgery, then it looks like Randy Orton is going have to rise to the top and Triple H is definitely not joining Nexus and turn heel. Triple H needs to come back as soon as the Royal Rumble. With Undertaker injured, Michaels retired, Jericho leaving, & Batista leaving, this is terrible news for the WWE. :sad:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sucks for Cena. Hopefully it's not a torn ACL or MCL or the like. 

Though, I am curious to see what they have as plan B. Pretty certain it won't be Brock, however. Dana White has stomped on those balls several times over the past weeks.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is some devastating news to hear as this is screwing up one of the biggest feuds for WM. Hopefully they'll take note to start elevating some of the mid card guys asap to get a decent WM going.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

I think Triple H and Chris Jericho could compensate for the loss of Cena.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Damn. This is so horrible shit if true. This is really the lat thing WWE needs now. Just when Nexus was about to get good too.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

I hope Cena gets better. Never want to wish this on anybody. I guess this means the Creative team will have to make a storyline between Orton and Nexus quick. Pretty obvious Triple H and possibly Jericho will have to come back to Raw earier than expected too. WWE is in need of some major stars FAST. Perhaps this means that John Morrison gets a bigger push considering the top face could be gone for an extended amount of time? Should be interesting to see what exactly happens.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Shame for the guy, he works really hard and loves the company. Getting injured in the most Important months in the calendar must feel horrible, hope it's not too bad


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Apparently, I've heard Batista doesn't like PG WWE because its not the same product he grew up with. But, it would suffice I guess if they brought him back and joined Nexus. ("You retired my good friend Dave Batista!" -CM Punk)

Trips might make an early re-appearance, and Jericho is... just Jericho. RAW = Jericho.
So hell, just bring back Jericho if anything!


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Alright, I love Cena and this is going to sound like a really dick thing to say but, I'm kinda hoping this is true cos I'm super-intrigued to see WWE's plan b. 

I'm a bad person, I know.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone else feel bad for Wade Barrett right now? He went from being in the biggest feud of the year to being kicked out of his own stable by jobbers and off TV, and now might've accidentally injured the top star in the company in a house show..


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Annihilus said:


> Anyone else feel bad for Wade Barrett right now? He went from being in the biggest feud of the year to being kicked out of his own stable by jobbers and off TV, and now might've accidentally injured the top star in the company in a house show..


Barrett's future is bright. No question about it. Don't be such a drama queen.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Samee said:


> Alright, I love Cena and this is going to sound like a really dick thing to say but, I'm kinda hoping this is true cos I'm super-intrigued to see WWE's plan b.
> 
> I'm a bad person, I know.


That don't make you a bad person. I'm curious to see what will happen now as well. Will Cena be written off by a nexus attack? If so what happens to Nexus and Punk. Who did they feud with now?
It will be interesting to see how this folds out.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm really curious what WWE is going to do with Barrett from here on out. Suppose WWE does acknowledge Barrett injured Cena at a house show, and they turn it into a storyline where Barrett says "See, I took out John Cena ... and without Nexus' help."

I'm not sure what that would ultimately accomplish, and I don't know if it would be appropriate to turn the injury into a storyline, but perhaps they could do something with it.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™;9177882 said:


> I don't think he can preach the "exact" same stuff at Orton...or Triple H for that matter, considering that Punk's argument is that Cena is two-faced, looks one way, acts the other, whereas they would readily admit that they're assholes.


Well, I don't think he could do that with Triple H to begin with, but you're right about Orton, now that I actually think about it.

Still though, I'm sure Punk would find a way around that. I have no doubt that he has largely engineered this feud with Cena, due to all the intricacies in it already.

Also, I've gotta come to bat for Wade Barrett. Just because Wade Barrett was in the match with Cena doesn't necessarily mean that he injured Cena. If people remember correctly, Cena has actually injured himself in matches before, including against the injury prone Mr. Kennedy. Cena tore his pectoral muscle off the bone in a RAW match by landing awkwardly on a hip toss that he performed. I'm also fairly certain that Cena's neck injury was at least partially his doing. So before you go criticizing rookies, realize that Cena injuring himself is not out of the realm of possibility by any means.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Samee said:


> Alright, I love Cena and this is going to sound like a really dick thing to say but, I'm kinda hoping this is true cos I'm super-intrigued to see WWE's plan b.
> 
> I'm a bad person, I know.


Nah, I was thinking the same thing. It's got me really intrigued and now I have to watch RAW on Monday to see what there plan will be.

All the same, I wish John a speedy recovery.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Man im going to cry this freaking sucks. Cena/Punk was so promising


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Pyro, you might as well stop watching. WrestleMania is around the corner and the two top faces on the A show are Orton and Morrison :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Guys, it's all false.

Cena was actually _SELLING_ a move. He'll be okay.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Well if this is true I would love to see Triple H & Jericho return now. Plus this is the chance some of the mid-carders could get their chance to get into the main event. Daniel Bryan could win Money In The Bank. If this is true this is going to be an interesting situation to see how this plans out. They could have Nexus run wild all over the WWE. Get every title and own it like Evolution did. Who knows what the possibilities are.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Guys, it's all false.
> 
> Cena was actually _SELLING_ a move. He'll be okay.


Huh? What now?


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Guys, it's all false.
> 
> Cena was actually _SELLING_ a move. He'll be okay.


Yeah, this is not true.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Guys, it's all false.
> 
> Cena was actually _SELLING_ a move. He'll be okay.


 "You can tell at the end something was wrong when Barrett climbed the cage and basically sat there for about 2-3 minutes waiting for Cena to get up and stop him from getting over the cage, but he couldn't stand on the knee."

This makes me think it's legit. That and the fact they wouldn't go through all the bother of Cena telling the fans he'll have to take some time off at a house show.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Guys, it's all false.
> 
> Cena was actually _SELLING_ a move. He'll be okay.


What the blue hell do you mean it's all false?


----------



## xxbn26232 (Dec 29, 2010)

what happened to. dirtsheets were full of shi**t?
could be a torn muscle for all we know


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Guys, it's all false.
> 
> Cena was actually _SELLING_ a move. He'll be okay.


Not sure if iz srs.

All house reports point to the injury being legit. The refs were yelling at Cena and Barrett to end it immediately. Barrett "didn't last a second" before tapping to the STF.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Samee said:


> Huh? What now?


I think it's a "funnyjoke" about Cena finally showing that something hurts. It's in poor taste, but the aim was true.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

xxbn26232 said:


> what happened to. dirtsheets were full of shi**t?


Numerous sources are reporting this being true. People who actually attended the event and saw what happened WITH THEIR OWN EYES are saying it's true too. 

Not so hard when you actually think about it huh?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Thank you Hands, my good man.

If it's really bad, meaning no TV time for the C-Man, I'm interested to see what the 'E will do about it. Y'know their "PLAN B".


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, that is terrible. I like Cena more than the average net fan, but regardless this is a big blow to WWE. Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery to the man.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> I think it's a "funnyjoke" about Cena finally showing that something hurts. It's in poor taste, but the aim was true.


God dammit! I blame 5am for my slowness.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Hope to God this isn't too serious, Cena has been what makes RAW worth watching for me.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Actually think its better for punk sure he'd get the better of cena for a few weeks but theirs no way he'd ever go over cena at wrestlemania and would eventually slide down the card and get buried and humiliated. Now punk has a chance of dominating raw as the main heel orton isn't a big as road block as cena. The wwe moves on and if the injury is serious it can be a postive and somebody else can step up to the plate in cena absence.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

I can picture RAW now:

*Cena shows up on the Tron*

"Sorry folks but I can not make it to RAW this week, or for the forsseable future due to the Nexus injuring me, worry not though, WWE Universe. I have organised a worthy replacement to take on my duties of removing the Nexus"

*The Rocks music hits and the crowd goes nuts*

We can dream


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

♠Chip♠;9177933 said:


> Shame for the guy, he works really hard and loves the company. Getting injured in the most Important months in the calendar must feel horrible, hope it's not too bad


Agreed, it really sucks to see him get injured so many times.


You gotta wonder how long Cena is going to endure the pain? I mean this is the 3rd time he's had a major injury, not even considering all the minor ones he goes through. We don't need another Austin on our hands (as in having to retire early)


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

so we might have a wrestlemania without undertaker or cena?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

If there's ever been a urgent time to make new stars, it is now. This has to be THE WrestleMania that WWE solidly gets behind and elevates a few new stars.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Thing is, this injury is MUCH bigger than Cena's other injuries. This is the first time under FULL PG that Cena's been away from action. How are the kids going to respond? Ratings are going to spiral down


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Swag said:


> Agreed, it really sucks to see him get injured so many times.
> 
> 
> You gotta wonder how long Cena is going to endure the pain? I mean this is the 3rd time he's had a major injury, not even considering all the minor ones he goes through. We don't need another Austin on our hands (as in having to retire early)


The way Cena comes across it seems as though he'll soldier on until his body can't physically perform in the ring anymore. He loves the company and the business too much.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> WOAH! Stuff just got serious!
> I've been wishing for some time away from Cena, but not like this (get well). And did it really have to happen during Punk's feud. It seems like Punk can't catch a break. Haha.


It could work out well for Punk if they have Punk and Nexus 'take out' Cena on Monday. If he does it right he can claim to be the guy who ended John Cena's career. Something Nexus couldn't do with Wade Barrett.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

12 pages in about an hour.

Imagine the fury if this turns out to be BS


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

This has to be one of the fastest growing threads this year.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Well I'm off to get some sleep seeing as it's 5am.

I wonder how big the thread will be when I wake up


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

The_Deadman_666 said:


> Well, I for one am happy. Finally we wont see that moron on Raw or any WWE programming for awhile, or at least I hope


Who's going to replace him?


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

*John Cena vs. Brock Lesnar
Wrestlemania 28*

perfect.

As for this year...
Punk vs. Jericho or Punk vs. Orton please


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's like the Daniel Bryan thread all over again. Is it true? What's gonna happen? "John Cena to get uninjured" petition coming right up.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Here's a photo of him leaving after his injury.

http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/...hn_Cena_Exiting_Cage_after_Suffering_Inju.php


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

It seems to be an ankle injury


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> so we might have a wrestlemania without undertaker or cena?



yay!!!! finally young guys get to become legends.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

The_Deadman_666 said:


> Well, I for one am happy. Finally we wont see that moron on Raw or any WWE programming for awhile, or at least I hope


Yeah, thank god the biggest draw in the company's injured in the run up to the biggest wrestling event of the year.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

♠Chip♠;9178015 said:


> Well I'm off to get some sleep seeing as it's 5am.
> 
> I wonder how big the thread will be when I wake up


Same here.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

god dammit. this is not fucking happening. just when this fucking storyline was getting good. god fuckin dammit.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I assume they'll just write Cena off with a Nexus beat down?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That really sucks. I've always liked John, and think he gets too much of a bad rap.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

John Cena will return AT wrestlemania to give somebody an FU. Maybe Cena will be in a somebodies comer (daniel bryan is wishiful thinking) likely Morrison or Kingston...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

SummerLove said:


> god dammit. this is not fucking happening. just when this fucking storyline was getting good. god fuckin dammit.


I think the storyline he's involved in now sucks. Nexus sucks, and they're just gonna bring CM Punk down.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

or is this just a ploy.... Cena to win the royal rumble?


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

This sucks.

But seriously, how hard can you work a guy? It seems like a never ending cycle of matches and yet John seems to be all repped up each time.


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

If he's legitimately out, we'll have potentially six big name surprise entrants:

- John Cena
- The Undertaker
- Wade Barrett
- Chris Jericho
- Batista
- Brock Lesnar (?)


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

Damn man, this better not kill off Punk and the Nexus' chances of relevance in the storyline once again. 

I just hope if Cena can't compete the Nexus returns to their original angle of destroying the WWE.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

More updates. Correspondents of PWTorch have said that Barrett's finisher was botched, and it caused Cena to injury his leg.


----------



## xxbn26232 (Dec 29, 2010)

i guess john morrison will have to fill in for him


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

Zee Jay said:


> Damn man, this better not kill off Punk and the Nexus' chances of relevance in the storyline once again.
> 
> I just hope if Cena can't compete the Nexus returns to their original angle of destroying the WWE.


That shouldn't be a concern after witnessing the heat/marking of Punk's alliance with Nexus.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

i really hope it isnt serious enough....


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

If Cena is injured to the point that he can't even stand up, then this is some serious shit. Horrible, considering the Road to WrestleMania is about to begin.


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank God!!! I'm sooooo sick of Cena and his horrible wardrobe and elementary following.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

xxbn26232 said:


> i guess john morrison will have to fill in for him


LMAO.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> More updates. Correspondents of PWTorch have said that Barrett's finisher was botched, and it caused Cena to injury his leg.



_World Wrestling Entertainment has come to terms on the release of WWE Superstar Wade Barrett (Stuart Bennett) as of today, December 29, 2010. We wish Wade the best in all future endeavors._


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

This sucks, mostly for Cena. Hopefully it's not to bad and he gets better soon. Like some others, I expect to see them shift the focus to Orton and see the return of Trips.



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I think the storyline he's involved in now sucks. Nexus sucks, and they're just gonna bring CM Punk down.


:agree:


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

youngb11 said:


> If he's legitimately out, we'll have potentially six big name surprise entrants:
> 
> - John Cena
> - The Undertaker
> ...


Barrett isn't a surprise. Neither is Cena if he's out for only a few weeks


You forgot Triple H and Christian


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Swag said:


> Thing is, this injury is MUCH bigger than Cena's other injuries. This is the first time under FULL PG that Cena's been away from action. How are the kids going to respond? Ratings are going to spiral down


Dependent on what the injury is, but Cena had his neck fused together last year (?) or the year before?


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm surprised it's taken this long to hurt his ankle, the guy wrestles in Jordans.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

If I was in Cena's shoes I'd quit the company.

It's obvious by this point it's obvious that neither The McMahon's or the Levesque's care about the WWE or it's performers all they care about is themselves.

Triple H has been clear to work for months now and yet he he along with his wife Stephanie and father in-law care about is spending time with the family while they work there 3 best workhorses into the ground like they have been doing over the last year.

Well Vince 1 down how many to go?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Well how about having Wade Barrett take on CM Punk over Nexus??


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

LordKain said:


> If I was in Cena's shoes I'd quit the company.
> 
> It's obvious by this point it's obvious that neither The McMahon's or the Levesque's care about the WWE or it's performers all they care about is themselves.
> 
> Triple H has been clear to work for months now and yet he he along with his wife Stephanie and father in-law care about is spending time with the family while they work there workhorses like Cena, Orton and Miz into the ground like they have been doing over the last year.


What the fuck are you on? Cena's the focus of this whole major storyline, he has to work hard.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

What would happen if Orton got injured...... :hmm:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh shit. This is terrible news for the WWE. Cena was still in the middle of a huge storyline... and it's almost Wrestlemania time, no less.

On the bright side, I won't have to sit through any more of that Cena/Nexus storyline. On the down side, RAW just lost their last main face which means Orton is going to have to fill in, unless Hunter makes his return like next week.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Kizza said:


> Dependent on what the injury is, but Cena had his neck fused together last year (?) or the year before?


When I said bigger, i meant it has a bigger impact on WWE because Cena is the main draw in a kid audience. Lots of kids tune into raw for Cena, that wasn't the case in 07.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

NexS.E.S said:


> What would happen if Orton got injured...... :hmm:


hell if it meant cena was ok then i wouldnt give a shit. Orton getting injured doesnt really matter because he isn't involved in anything too important right now.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> More updates. Correspondents of PWTorch have said that Barrett's finisher was botched, and it caused Cena to injury his leg.


Well that's what happens when you have a finisher that is hard to pull off... and looks terrible, anyway.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> hell if it meant cena was ok then i wouldnt give a shit. Orton getting injured doesnt really matter because he isn't involved in anything too important right now.


Yes, but where would that leave Raw? With Triple H and John Morrison as the faces of the show. Triple H can't be there the whole time.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

LordKain said:


> If I was in Cena's shoes I'd quit the company.
> 
> It's obvious by this point it's obvious that neither The McMahon's or the Levesque's care about the WWE or it's performers all they care about is themselves.
> 
> ...


Is this even a serious post?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

This is terrible considering that the Royal Rumble and Wrestlemania is right around the corner. WWE needs to give the ball to someone that is over with the fans and let them run with it quickly.


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

Mark Henry did not only beat Tyson Kidd, but slammed Jackson Andrews. Give the world's strongest man an angle.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow Damn...Hope he can recover in time for WM...


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Terrible news. 

I hope he gets well soon. Fuck, this new Nexus storyline already gets ruined before it even starts. I hope they won't turn Barrett face just for the sake of finding new opponent for Nexus.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> What the fuck are you on? Cena's the focus of this whole major storyline, he has to work hard.


I know that BUT back in the day there was always back up plan for sitations such as this unfortunately now there aren't.

As a result you have WWE management taking advantage of it's young and hungry veteran workers willing to work and get ahead in the company despite how banged up they are and as a result shit like this happens. 

You catch my drift now?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

LordKain said:


> I know that *BUT* back in the day there was always back up plan now with the roster lacking in depth like it is now and with a ton of wrestlers working injured that really doesn't exist anymore.
> 
> As a result you have WWE management taking advantage of it's young and hungry veteran workers willing to work and get ahead in the company despite how banged up they are.
> 
> You catch my drift now?


yeah i guess...but who's to say cena isn't the one wanting to do all these events? apparently he's a workhorse.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

not good


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

This storyline really does seem cursed. 

First you had Daniel Bryan getting fired.
Then you had Skip Sheffield getting injured.
Then Tarver got injured.
Now Cena, perhaps the most important part of the storyline, is injured.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm sorry for Cena and wish him all the best, but this is a really interesting situation and I'm very excited to see what happens next. Feel sorry for Punk too though.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> yeah i guess...but who's to say cena isn't the one wanting to do all these events? apparently he's a workhorse.


Of course he does Cena loves performing for his fans but I feel WWE management Vince especially manipulate him more then you or me will ever know.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Rop3 said:


> I'm sorry for Cena and wish him all the best, but this is a really interesting situation and I'm very excited to see what happens next. Feel sorry for Punk too though.


I felt sorry for Punk the moment he slipped on that Nexus armband.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Rop3 said:


> I'm sorry for Cena and wish him all the best, but this is a really interesting situation and I'm very excited to see what happens next. Feel sorry for Punk too though.


yeah, this storyline with cena could have brought punk to the next level. It could've cemented him as a top guy in the company.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Now would be the perfect time to turn Sheamus face (if Trips isn't coming back full-time that is).


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I really hope this doesn't mean a longer title run for Mr. Average.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

They're probably already booking the "plan B" for next week's Raw & upcoming PPVs.. I mean they make these guys work on the road 300 days a year, they must know that injuries are guaranteed to happen over time, even to SuperCena, so they'd be crazy to not have a backup plan for times like this. Wouldn't be the first time a top star is injured during an important storyline.

More than anything i'm curious to see who might get pushed up the card now given the lack of main event faces, because they can't just rely on bringing HHH and Jericho back to save the day, they must build future stars. So.. expect to see some sudden pushes in the upcoming weeks, either that or the next PPV just be a "Randy Orton vs. Everybody" Ironman match where he RKO's the entire roster one by one.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> More updates. Correspondents of PWTorch have said that Barrett's finisher was botched, and it caused Cena to injury his leg.


Should I start the "Barrett to TNA" thread now?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

John Cena appeared to have suffered a knee injury at tonight's Raw house show in Wilkes-Barre, PA.

Cena apparently landed badly taking a bump from Wade Barrett's Wasteland and they went right to the finish. Cena was limping when it was over and during the usual post-match celebration where Cena does mic work, he said that it looks like he's going to be needing time off after tonight. He limped to the back after finishing his mic work.

from : http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/18857/


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Annihilus said:


> They're probably already booking the "plan B" for next week's Raw & upcoming PPVs.. I mean they make these guys work on the road 300 days a year, they must know that injuries are guaranteed to happen over time, even to SuperCena, so they'd be crazy to not have a backup plan for times like this. Wouldn't be the first time a top star is injured during an important storyline.
> 
> More than anything i'm curious to see who might get pushed up the card now given the lack of main event faces, because they can't just rely on bringing HHH and Jericho back to save the day, they must build future stars. So.. expect to see some sudden pushes in the upcoming weeks, either that or *the next PPV just be a "Randy Orton vs. Everybody" 3 Ironman match where he RKO's the entire roster one by one.*


I would pay good money to see that.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

SAVE_US.HHH


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Annihilus said:


> next PPV just be a "Randy Orton vs. Everybody" Ironman match where he RKO's the entire roster one by one.


DEAR GOD NO

And Samee, I thought you were going to bed -_-


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Should I start the "Barrett to TNA" thread now?


If it was Randy Orton he injured then yes


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Like everyone has said; this is terrible. It couldn't have happened at a worse time and if he is seriously out, the main event scene looks like this heading into WrestleMania...

Randy Orton
The Miz
Edge
Rey Mysterio
Kane
Sheamus

...with Punk, Morrison, Barrett, and Del Rio floundering around somewhere between the main event and the mid card. Not good...


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

Push Bryan to the top and have him in a feud against Nexus.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

It's a good thing they put this "Stone Cold" thing on Orton.

Now my boy, it's time to put it to good use. 
USE YOUR FULL POTENTIAL ORTON, USE IT!
*GLASS SHATTERS*


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see Triple H return on Monday if this is legitimate.


Don't you say this about every Monday though? lol


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Otaku said:


> Push Bryan to the top and have him in a feud against Nexus.


Sorry, but he doesn't have nearly the amount of charisma or mic skills to carry such a huge feud, especially as the US champ.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Icon™;9178175 said:


> Like everyone has said; this is terrible. It couldn't have happened at a worse time and if he is seriously out, the main event scene looks like this heading into WrestleMania...
> 
> Randy Orton
> The Miz
> ...


I think I can hear Vince & Stephanie begging Dana White to let Brock Lesnar show up at Wrestlemania and F-5 someone.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I guess Nexus will have to job to Mark Henry one at a time.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Well Punk did mention Batista last night on RAW, so I could see Big Dave returning (for the right amount of money) and coming back as a face to fued with Punk til 'Mania.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

SummerLove said:


> Sorry, but he doesn't have nearly the amount of charisma or mic skills to carry such a huge feud, especially as the US champ.


Dragon was Nexus before Nexus was Nexus. He started the angle in the first place.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

You know I never wish an injury on anyone, but 6 months getting the cena character off TV is always a positive thing in my book.

More Punk cause his promos are some of the best the PG WWE has to offer.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Icon™ said:


> Well Punk did mention Batista last night on RAW, so I could see Big Dave returning (for the right amount of money) and coming back as a face to fued with Punk til 'Mania.


Well that means no spotlight loving Batista.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Icon™ said:


> Well Punk did mention Batista last night on RAW, so I could see Big Dave returning (for the right amount of money) and coming back as a face to fued with Punk til 'Mania.


Why would he feud with Punk after Punk called out Cena on retiring his good friend Dave.

Unless it's a dramatic turnaround towards Punk, then yeah.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Yikes.... bad news bears.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

FUCK. The one time Cena has a credible and NEW opponent in CM Punk, and he gets a major injury possibly sidelining him from WrestleMania. Guttered. All the best for him and hopefully a speedy recovering in time becomes reality. Fingers crossed.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I guess Nexus will have to job to Mark Henry one at a time.


Most of them should have been doing that from the beginning.

BTW, if Cena was injured because of Barrett's Wasteland, he's gonna have to find another finisher.

He's botched it too many times, because he's either too green, or not strong enough to pull it off.

This is another reason why I say people like Barrett, Sheamus, etc are getting pushed too quickly. They have no idea what the fuck they're doing in the ring!


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Icon™ said:


> Well Punk did mention Batista last night on RAW, so I could see Big Dave returning (for the right amount of money) and coming back as a face to fued with Punk til 'Mania.


Batista's not coming back. He hates the current PG product that the WWE has become which is why he quit in the first place.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Well that means no spotlight loving Batista.


That is upsetting cause Tista is much more entertaining as a heel, but I they need a major face.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Why would he feud with Punk after Punk called out Cena on retiring his good friend Dave.
> 
> Unless it's a dramatic turnaround towards Punk, then yeah.


If they do bring him back, he can say that him and Punk are not friends and that they have total opposite views. (Clearly, we all know Big Dave likes to party) He can say that he doesn't like Punk and the fued can begin.

EdIT: Sorry for double post.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

This is shitty news. Hopefully the injury isn't too too bad and Cena can be kept on television in a non-wrestling capacity and can recover quickly. If this set up for Cena/Punk gets messed up because of an accident like this, it would really fucking suck.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Good thing HHH is coming back..Also gives Jericho more leverage..WWE may beg him to come back and fill in Cena's role with a few added incentives


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I have zero respect for anyone who responded with, "Good" or the like. I have no problem with people disliking the guy, but enjoying it when anyone who isn't a total scumbag gets hurt is a dick move. 


That being said, here's what I would do if I was the WWE: First, make sure Miz keeps the title. I'm not a huge Miz fan, but he's clearly great on the mic, and can generate a ton of heat. Plus, he has cross-media appeal. Love him or hate him, the guy can draw. But I don't think JoMo is the answer to a long-term feud. The guy is gold in the ring, but on the mic he's average at best. The best option I can think of for a long-term Miz feud is to bring Christian over from Smackdown. Trade him for Wade Barrett. I hear Smackdown is short on Heels. Christian is good enough in the ring to cover for Miz's shortcomings, and on the mic he's on par or better than Miz. Would they main-event WM? No, but it would be a strong feud to run with.

Second, Jericho comes back. I think you could still do the storyline I outlined a few weeks ago (Jericho taking down the GM), only bump up the Orton hate from JeriGM. When he reveals that he's the one who's been screwing with the GM's e-mails the day after the Royal Rumble it will set up an easy feud between him and Orton that could easily last through WM. 

Third, bring HHH back to feud with Sheamus. This one writes itself.

And, finally, we come to Nexus. I can't imagine an injury to Cena that would cause him to have to be off of TV for the entire time he's out. So you do the angle where Punk comes out and talks about how they took Cena out last week, doing what Wade couldn't. Cena appears on the big screen and congratulates Punk on a job well done. He's glad Punk has been able to make a bunch of new friends because of him. But Cena has made a bunch of friends as well, and he'd like to introduce them to Nexus right now. Out comes Mark "Ratings" Henry, Evan Bourne, Santino and Kozlov, John Morrison, and leading them Daniel Bryan.

Two important things about this angle to make it different than what they did before with Nexus. The first time, it was WWE vs. Nexus. This time, it's Punk and the Nexus vs. Cena and his group. The war of words is between Punk and Cena. Second, there needs to be smaller feuds between the groups. Kozlov and Santino vs. Slater and Gabriel. Husky vs. Henry. Bourne vs. Otunga. And, finally, Bryan vs. Punk in the physical war.

All of this makes for a very strong WM card when everything's said and done.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

LordKain said:


> Batista's not coming back. He hates the current PG product that the WWE has become which is why he quit in the first place.


Everybody's got a price...

Plus, if Cena is really gone Batista is a logical choice. I mean, Taker and Hunter would have been back for Mania even if Cena didn't get hurt, and Jericho isn't on the level of star power as Cena (I'm a Jericho fan). Batista is the closest thing to Cena's level that WWE has a chance at getting, whether we like it or not.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

I haven't read all of the comments, but one thing I haven't seen mentioned is how this could affect the Smackdown main event.

With WWE's biggest star/draw possibly on the shelf for WM they'll probably throw out all the bells and whistles to draw a big buy rate for their biggest ppv. This could mean that the dream match of Edge vs Christian for the WHC could actually become a reality.

In the past everyone has said that Vince has condemned Christian for going to TNA, but I think if there's one thing more important to Vince than pride it's buyrates. So although I am a big Cena fan and hate to see someone so dedicated to the business get injured, it could lead to the biggest IWC jiz fest ever.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Icon™ said:


> Everybody's got a price...



Not Paul London! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Well this fucking BLOWS. If this were 3 or 4 years ago I'd be rejoicing like the douchebag I am, but knowing how awesome Cena really is now and how this just kills the Cena/Punk match for Mania, well this just sucks.

I SINCERELY hope some kind of miracle happens and he's healed before Mania. Otherwise, WWE creative needs to act FAST!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

This is terrible news for the WWE.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Well this fucking BLOWS. If this were 3 or 4 years ago I'd be rejoicing like the douchebag I am, but knowing how awesome Cena really is now and how this just kills the Cena/Punk match for Mania, well this just sucks.
> 
> I SINCERELY hope some kind of miracle happens and he's healed before Mania. Otherwise, WWE creative needs to act FAST!


If it's an ankle he might be able to be back by Mania. Disloacted knee or patella or ACL he's out for ahwile.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh man that is horrible news, hopefully it isnt too serious.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Icon™ said:


> Everybody's got a price...
> 
> Plus, if Cena is really gone Batista is a logical choice. I mean, Taker and Hunter would have been back for Mania even if Cena didn't get hurt, and Jericho isn't on the level of star power as Cena (I'm a Jericho fan). Batista is the closest thing to Cena's level that WWE has a chance at getting, whether we like it or not.


True they all have there price. But I seriously doubt Batista does since he never could quite adapt to the whole PG direction that the WWE took and even he knows it which is the main reason why he quit in the first place.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

I guess we'll see Barrett back very soon to feud with Punk about the Nexus leadership shit.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

LordKain said:


> True they all have there price. But I seriously doubt Batista does since he never could quite adapt to the whole PG direction that the WWE took and even he knows it which is the main reason why he quit in the first place.


I agree with you, I really don't see it happening, but I also think it's the most logical, besides the obvious Taker and Hunter returns, but those were happening with Cena around anyway. And I'm sure Batista would work PG for three months then go away again.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

apparently he got injured when Wade hit the wasteland, it was botch.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

really hope orton doesn't take his place in the punk feud, if i gotta see orton rkoing every member of nexus each week imma go batshit.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> apparently he got injured when Wade hit the wasteland, it was botch.


Wade Barrett botched Wasteland??? GTFOH!!!

That *NEVER* happens, and he's got *SO* much in-ring experience!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Now other reports are saying that it's part of a storyline. LOL, WTF is going on?



> The reports are now claiming that this was a work done by the WWE tonight, as it will play into the angle involving both the Nexus and John Cena, there is still more information to be released throughout the night so please stay tuned as we will be updated with more information shortly.


Source: http://.....................


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Fucking house shows. Funny that all these injuries take place at house shows.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

BullFUCKINGshit.

If it was a work they'd have done it on, oh I dunno, TELEVISION!


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't think it's a work. If it was, wouldn't it be done on Raw?

EDIT: Sheik beat me to it.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Now other reports are saying that it's part of a storyline. LOL, WTF is going on?
> 
> 
> 
> Source: ........... . com


weird they would do something like that at a house show that only that audience can see.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Is vince trolling the IWC?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LMFAO at some site claiming an injury at a house show, in a match with a guy who we haven't seen since the last PPV, who is apparently no longer the leader of the Nexus, is a fucking work.


There's a reason that site isn't even allowed to be mentioned here. Its garbage.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

No, he's trolling his wrestlers with this fucking brutal house show schedule.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

Edit: Double post. Internet problems.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

> John and Randy note that after Barrett hit his finisher, the match stopped. WWE trainers came down to the ring and were talking with Barrett and Cena. Cena threw a submission on Barrett out of nowhere and the match ended.


You know what I find funny, despite Barrett hitting his finisher and injuring Cena to the point of not being able to walk, Cena still wins the match. They couldn't fly with it and let Wade get the pin? This is why House Shows are a joke and a burden to the wrestlers.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

*With John Cena injured...*

Before I say anything else, I wish John Cena a quick recovery if he is actually severely injured. Raw won't be the same without you, even if I hate your kayfabe guts. 

Anyway, with John Cena injured, this could really test the new guys out. Triple H might return, but over all I think this could be good for the wwe. Like when Austin got injured in 2000. This could be a good thing in disguise.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Now other reports are saying that it's part of a storyline. LOL, WTF is going on?




Smells like...


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

I've been saying for months that Wade Barrett sucks in the ring and should be nowhere near the main event because everytime he's in a main event match it BLOWS.

Well not only do his matches suck but now he's hurting the biggest star in the company.

This is what happens when you are so desperate you need to push somebody who isn't ready to be in the ring with the top guys. He is so bad in the ring it's not even funny, he's cringe worthy and boring as hell. Can't even pull off his HORRID finisher.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

*Re: With John Cena injured...*

HELL YEAH SAY ZIGGLER KICKED HIS ASS


Not even joking, that shit'd be awesome.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Well at least he didnt hurt randy orton, or he would have been fired by now.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: With John Cena injured...*



Jerichoholic #7 said:


> HELL YEAH SAY ZIGGLER KICKED HIS ASS
> 
> 
> Not even joking, that shit'd be awesome.


lol...

but seriously this is the equivalent to wwe in 1995 when WCW was wooping their ass. 

Only good will come out of this I guarantee it.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

This is just as bad when WCW was wooping their ass. 

Watch Raw on monday and see TV 14 with Brock Lesnar...

WILD CARD BITCHES


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: With John Cena injured...*

What's the point of this thread?

Cena was in the hottest feud in WWE at the moment, and now that he's injured it's all over. There's nothing good coming about of this.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

coleminer1 said:


> This is just as bad when WCW was wooping their ass.
> 
> Watch Raw on monday and see TV 14 with Brock Lesnar...
> 
> WILD CARD BITCHES


What the fuck are you on about?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> You know what I find funny, despite Barrett hitting his finisher and injuring Cena to the point of not being able to walk, Cena still wins the match. They couldn't fly with it and let Wade get the pin? This is why House Shows are a joke and a burden to the wrestlers.


*I don't know why they would reward Barrett for injuring Cena by giving him the win when that's not the way it's scripted.

*


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Punk to take out Cena on monday! Attack him in the lockeroom, put him out for an extended period of time = major heat. The kiddies will be crying for days.


----------



## gaychild (Aug 16, 2009)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> What the fuck are you on about?


Obviously that guy is high :flip


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> What the fuck are you on about?


I think the post should have looked more like:



HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> What the fuck are you on about?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Chronic iLL said:


> Punk to take out Cena on monday! Attack him in the lockeroom, put him out for an extended period of time = major heat. The kiddies will be crying for days.


And everyone watching afterward will be bored out of their skulls!

Get ready for Miz vs Lawler headlining Wrestlemania 27!

fpalm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> And everyone watching afterward will be bored out of their skulls!
> 
> Get ready for Miz vs Lawler headlining Wrestlemania 27!
> 
> fpalm


Nah, I'm pretty sure the main event is gonna be Kaval vs...oh wait.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

coleminer1 said:


> This is just as bad when WCW was wooping their ass.
> 
> Watch Raw on monday and see TV 14 with Brock Lesnar...
> 
> WILD CARD BITCHES


looks like someone aint straight edge


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Nah, I'm pretty sure the main event is gonna be Kaval vs...oh wait.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Now other reports are saying that it's part of a storyline. LOL, WTF is going on?
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://.....................


The link is just a bunch of dots?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> Well at least he didnt hurt randy orton, or he would have been fired by now.


In response to your avatar:

YEP.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

coleminer1 said:


> In response to your avatar:
> 
> YEP.


you got... me mad... now...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Nah, I'm pretty sure the main event is gonna be Kaval vs...oh wait.


That's a good one.


Alex Riley could headline Wrestlemania. Let's just hope he doesn't start attacking random black people!

I mean, it *is* in Atlanta!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> That's a good one.
> 
> 
> Alex Riley could headline Wrestlemania. Let's just hope he doesn't start attacking random black people!
> ...


hey, it's their fault for going A-RY in the first place.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> That's a good one.
> 
> 
> Alex Riley could headline Wrestlemania. Let's just hope he doesn't start attacking random black people!
> ...


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> you got... me mad... now...


I don't like it...when things....aren't goin mah way.

MOTLY CRUZ, YOU TRICK-CHEAT ME OUT OF WHAT'S RIGHTFULLY MINE.

THIS TIME...

IM. GOIN. FULL. FORCE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> That's a good one.
> 
> 
> Alex Riley could headline Wrestlemania. Let's just hope he doesn't start attacking random black people!
> ...


Well, he's got a better chance than Kaval does, seeing as how he's still got a job.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh God, I hope Cena will be back in time for Mania so we can have Punk vs Cena


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


I also really hope he hires a driver for the evening. We all know what happened the last time Riley was behind the wheel!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

So now what for Punk? Guess maybe he'll feud with Orton then when Cena makes his return probably by Wrestlemania he'll want revenge on Punk. That or Barrett will turn baby face and feud with Punk and Nexus and Cena will miss Wrestlemania completely.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Back on topic please. *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eddie Guerrero had a DUI too, but that's not morally wrong, because he can wrestle, isn't that right?

EDIT ~ Fine. ~_~


----------



## mumbo230 (Oct 4, 2007)

Come to think of it, Lawler is now like the #3 face on Raw...oh God he just might main event Mania.

There is a whole slew of great young heels but they should have really started building some new faces yesterday. We might see a forced face turn come out of this.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Pyro™;9178479 said:


> Eddie Guerrero had a DUI too, but that's not morally wrong, because he can wrestle, isn't that right?
> 
> EDIT ~ Fine. ~_~


Eddie Guerrero was also fired for his DUI.

I guess being the Champ's Bestie has its privileges.


*EDIT:* So this stays on Topic. Wade Barrett's new Nickname is the Green Giant. Because he's large, and has absolutely no clue what the fuck he's doing in the ring!


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: With John Cena injured...*

With Cena out it could give WWE air time to further push one of their mid-card faces to a full fledged main-eventer 

ie; Morrison or Kofi (fingers crossed)


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: With John Cena injured...*

Couldn't this have gone in the Cena is injured thread?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I'm not ready to blame Barrett just yet. Two guys have to execute a move, and it easily could've been miscommunication between the two. Let's not forget that Cena has injured himself before.

Also, there's no way that this is a work. If they were going to do a work, why would they do it with a guy who hasn't appeared on television and whose "status" is uncertain?

Crossing my fingers that Cena can make it back in time.


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

Like many have said horrible news. Nexus now has nothing to do. Does Wade turn face? Since he seems all but out of Nexus, does he take them down one by one?


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I have this feeling that they will probably swap Cena with Orton, there's no one else in the roster who can fill Cena's shoes in this big storyline other than Orton considering he's the second most popular babyface on Raw, after all Orton was the one who 'wronged' Punk big time (see: Unforgiven 2008), they could somehow play that incident into this storyline.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah, but orton sucks, seriously, i'd rather Ted Dibiase jr. take his place.


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

I haven't read every page so maybe I'm missing some new updated report, but why is everyone jumping to conclusions that this means he'll be out for a while and miss WrestleMania? We don't even know what the injury is yet. It could be something that can heal in a few weeks and thus nothing will change.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Too bad, I guess we're not going to get Undertaker/Cena or Cena/Hunter at Mania? Well I guess we'll have a beatdown on Cena on Monday.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> Yeah, but orton sucks, seriously, i'd rather Ted Dibiase jr. take his place.


I wish people would stop saying shit like this. Nothing about this post is true.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

vanderhevel said:


> i'd rather Ted Dibiase jr. take his place.


....i wish you were in charge of creative team. Just sayin'. :side:



Dinky420 said:


> I haven't read every page so maybe I'm missing some new updated report, but why is everyone jumping to conclusions that this means he'll be out for a while and miss WrestleMania? We don't even know what the injury is yet. It could be something that can heal in a few weeks and thus nothing will change.


The man could barely stand up which means it's probably a serious injury so it's understandable that people assume he will take a long time-off and most likely miss WM.


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

Prospekt's March said:


> I have this feeling that they will probably swap Cena with Orton, there's no one else in the roster who can fill Cena's shoes in this big storyline other than Orton considering he's the second most popular babyface on Raw, after all Orton was the one who 'wronged' Punk big time (see: Unforgiven 2008), they could somehow play that incident into this storyline.


This is what I suspect as well. Orton isn't really doing anything (feud wise) at the moment, so it would fit.

If Punk won the rumble with the help of Nexus and Orton won the title at EC (or visa versa), Orton/Punk could be WM's main event. That would definitely be better then a Cena/Punk match at WM.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

FUCK. What a disaster. If it is indeed a knee injury, that's serious stuff and he's on the shelf for a long time. I really feel bad for him. No one has worked as hard as he has in recent months. 

I don't really like the idea of putting Orton in the Nexus stuff. A personal feud with someone I feel suits Orton's character a lot better. I reckon Triple H would be the perfect candidate, especially considering people are well aware of his backstage position and Punk could use that as his reasoning for why he's driving these young guys to attack him. 

Whatever happens, Wrestlemania's buyrate isn't going to be pretty, that's for sure.


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

Prospekt's March said:


> The man could barely stand which means it's probably a serious injury so it's understandable that people assume he will take a long time-off and most likely miss WM.


This is the same man who apparently tore his pec and was supposed to be out 7 months and miss WM, only to return 3 months later.

He is SuperCena after all!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

coleminer1 said:


> If only WWE had jumpin jeff farmer
> 
> Ah good ol' jumpin jeff farmer, was a good promo cutter if I ever knew one, a bit too charismatic, but boy did he have a way with words.


well, with a talent like jumpin' jeff, the stories write themselves.

nexus turns the tables on jumpin' jeff in the wrong way, and he has to go full force. Then they take him out of his gameplan and he learns a lesson.

Then they realize he's not gonna lay down for anybody and he comes out on top.

this shit is so easy with a guy like him. unfortunately they have promo cutters like randy orton and you have to book it so he just stares at nexus for 30 minutes a night. fuck that.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

soxfan93 said:


> I wish people would stop saying shit like this. Nothing about this post is true.


Ted is better in the ring and on the mic.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Chronic iLL said:


> Ted is better in the ring and on the mic.


i agree, not like its saying much, with how shitty randy orton is. people say he excels in this character, who couldn't excel playing a character that doesn't speak, doesn't have any emotions, just stares at mofos and wrestles boring ass matches. this gimmick is tailor made for a guy like orton who they just wanna jam down peoples throats.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

Chronic iLL said:


> Ted is better in the ring and on the mic.


With McGillicutty in your avatar and signature, I don't think you're in any position to judge anyone's mic work.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Dinky420 said:


> This is the same man who apparently tore his pec and was supposed to be out 7 months and miss WM, only to return 3 months later.
> 
> He is SuperCena after all!


Knees are usually pretty serious though. If he's done his ACL, looking online it looks like it's about 6 months recovery.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

soxfan93 said:


> With McGillicutty in your avatar and signature, I don't think you're in any position to judge anyone's mic work.


you obviously dont know the guy in mine, or you would have made the same comment to me haha.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> you obviously dont know the guy in mine, or you would have made the same comment to me haha.


I actually didn't see your post haha. My bad, Mr. Farmer.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Dinky420 said:


> This is the same man who apparently tore his pec and was supposed to be out 7 months and miss WM, only to return 3 months later.
> 
> He is SuperCena after all!


Well, let's just hope there's a miracle and he won't take a very long time-off and will be able to return long before Mania, Cena has been fantastic throughout this year, he has contributed a lot in creating new stars (Sheamus, Miz, and Barrett) so this news seriously blows, and also the Nexus storyline is starting to get interesting as well after Punk supposedly taking the leading role of Nexus, without Cena this storyline clearly won't work.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Now, i hope he heals, but may this force wwe to get off cena so that he can rest and others can pick up slack. hopefully, they don't flop.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

good thing brock lesnar is coming back soon, right guys?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This can't be true. He needs to feud with CM Punk!


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

It's pretty ironic considering he was just "fired" and yet they were scared to keep him off even one episode of RAW. Even going back to July when Nexus debut and Cena went out on a stretcher, he still came back the next week. This is when decisions like that come back to haunt WWE.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, that really sucks. I guess Nexus finally defeated their demon, though. Also, Punk won't have to be buried now... but damn.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

yeah, i guess wade barrett wasn't fucking around when he talked about getting rid of cena. Time for the barrett mega face push


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

RKeithO said:


> Wow, that really sucks. I guess Nexus finally defeated their demon, though. Also, Punk won't have to be buried now... but damn.


Even if Punk never won a match against Cena, he wouldn't have been buried.

He would've be a lot more over by feuding with Cena. Just like Miz, Sheamus, Barrett.

Even guys who only faced Cena a couple of times like Swagger and Ziggler are a lot more over than they were because they went against Cena.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Sucks for cena

but is great for punk storyline wise probably will add orton as the filler he's doing nothing anyways


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Smoogle said:


> Sucks for cena
> 
> but is great for punk storyline wise probably will add orton as the filler he's doing nothing anyways


How is this in any way "great" for Punk?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hope Cena recovers quickly. Couldn't happen at a worse time. Just "re-ignited" a 6 months old stale angle last night, and the WWE MVP could miss the RTWM altogether.

I thought this angle was gonna be shit anyway once Punk came out last night, so we have perhaps been spared 3 more god damn months of Nexus V Cena. Doing Punk-Cena as a solo program is fine and the fans would have dug it, but doing Cena-Punk/Nexus was just more bullshit. 

Let's have Punk send off Cena on Monday, then have a month of teasing Barrett leaving Nexus, then have Barrett-Punk at Mania, then Nexus disbands and everyone not named Gabriel gets fucking let go by summer, then Cena returns whenever and gets his revenge of Punk


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Y2Joe said:


> Credit: http://www................../artman/publish/WWE/article10015937.shtml
> 
> ***
> 
> Looks like we'll have an injury angle next Monday with Nexus destroying Cena.


Aw, DAMN IT POOR CM PUNK HAD A GOOD STORYLINE TOO!


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

For real?


Shit! And on the way to WM. WWE will have a tough year to sell the PPV without Taker, HHH, HBK and now Cena.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

adri17 said:


> For real?
> 
> 
> Shit! And on the way to WM. WWE will have a tough year to sell the PPV without Taker, HHH, HBK and now Cena.


Thank god Mark Henry is still with us.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

el dandy said:


> Hope Cena recovers quickly. Couldn't happen at a worse time. Just "re-ignited" a 6 months old stale angle last night, and the WWE MVP could miss the RTWM altogether.
> 
> I thought this angle was gonna be shit anyway once Punk came out last night, so we have perhaps been spared 3 more god damn months of Nexus V Cena. Doing Punk-Cena as a solo program is fine and the fans would have dug it, but doing Cena-Punk/Nexus was just more bullshit.
> 
> Let's have Punk send off Cena on Monday, then have a month of teasing Barrett leaving Nexus, then have Barrett-Punk at Mania, then Nexus disbands and everyone not named Gabriel gets fucking let go by summer, then Cena returns whenever and gets his revenge of Punk



I totally agree with everything you said!

A one-on-one feud between Punk and Cena would've been awesome.

But they had to not only beat a Dead Horse buy involving Nexus, but sodomize it as well!


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

adri17 said:


> For real?
> 
> 
> Shit! And on the way to WM. WWE will have a tough year to sell the PPV without Taker, HHH, HBK and now Cena.


I'm sure HBK will be at the show to cut a promo or something. They also might get Lesner to have a match, which will draw huge. Taker will be in WM for sure, as well as HHH, whose been fine for months.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> Thank god Mark Henry is still with us.


But we only have proof that Henry=rating, not Henry=buyrates & sells out arena. Though I suspect he could too if he wanted to...


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

RKeithO said:


> How is this in any way "great" for Punk?


Apparently, Punk would've been "buried" if the storyline with Cena continued.

Which is entirely untrue. God, I'm tired of people tossing around that term and not even know the meaning of it. There's a fine line between just straight up losing in a feud and getting buried.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Knowing WWE they'll stick him on Commentary or have him as the mystery GM.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Superboy-Prime said:


> Apparently, Punk would've been "buried" if the storyline with Cena continued.
> 
> Which is entirely untrue. God, I'm tired of people tossing around that term and not even know the meaning of it. There's a fine line between just straight up losing in a feud and getting buried.


It depends what your idea of the word "buried" is. In a way, Punk probably would have been.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

sesshomaru said:


> I'm sure HBK will be at the show to cut a promo or something. They also might get Lesner to have a match, which will draw huge. Taker will be in WM for sure, as well as HHH, whose been fine for months.


Yeah, but if they come back now, on time for WM, we'll get Taker vs Kane (we've seen it like 30 times. Who'll pay for that?) and Sheamus vs Trips (IDK if many people are excited about this one... I am, but IDK the non-smark viewership).

And I doubt somebody will pay the 50$ for just an HBK appearance.


I suppose we'll have to wait and see.


EDIT: And about Lesnar, no way. Dana is not letting him do a WM. No fucking way.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

RKeithO said:


> It depends what your idea of the word "buried" is. In a way, Punk probably would have been.


No he wouldn't have. He would've been involved in a feud with the top guy in the company.

Even if he shoulders were on the mat at the end of every match. He'd wind up being more over than he would've been had he not feuded with Cena at all.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

adri17 said:


> Yeah, but if they come back now, on time for WM, we'll get Taker vs Kane (we've seen it like 30 times. Who'll pay for that?) and Sheamus vs Trips (IDK if many people are excited about this one... I am, but IDK the non-smark viewership).
> 
> And I doubt somebody will pay the 50$ for just an HBK appearance.
> 
> ...


Royal Rumble is still a month away, and it will solve all these issues:
1 - Taker/Kane will have their final match at the Rumble. Either Taker will squash Kane or Taker's Wrestlemania opponent will interfere, setting up Taker's WM match.
2 - Nobody remembers Shemous/Trips, it was like 7 months ago. Remember how hot the teaser was for Jericho/Edge when Edge got injured....then the reactions they got 9 months later....?
As for HBK, hype is everything. HBK has an "announcement" that is only worthy of Wrestlemania......he can tease a return match without delivering, but people will still be out $50.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

wow I really really hope Cena is alright and this isn't very very serious. However with how leg/knee injuries go, it looks like Cena may be out for awhile, I mean Beth had a similar problem and she could still partially stand, but it sounds like Cena went down like a ton of bricks, plus him not finishing his spot is definitely not like him. If it is a bad ACL problem or something, he could be out for 4 months or more if its bad, but hopefully its nothing too serious and he gets well quicker.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> wow I really really hope Cena is alright and this isn't very very serious. However with how leg/knee injuries go, it looks like Cena may be out for awhile, I mean Beth had a similar problem and she could still partially stand, but it sounds like Cena went down like a ton of bricks, plus him not finishing his spot is definitely not like him. If it is a bad ACL problem or something, he could be out for 4 months or more if its bad, but hopefully its nothing too serious and he gets well quicker.


Depends if he needs surgery. If they can get him back in early March then he'll he set for WM. Also he can promo it up while injured. To be honest, he has plenty of time to recover, as long as he gets back to start his WM feud.


----------



## Justin Bieber (Dec 28, 2010)

I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*WOW it's funny how all i read on this forum was cena sucks he's stale boring etc, now that he's injured it's oh my god what are they going to do he's their top star and he sells ppvs. Look this is where promoters and creative earn their money, if they're worth anything then they'll find a way to make this work. Personally i don't wish harm on anyone, but for people to think this was going to end any other with cena not beating nexus all over again is kidding themselves.*


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

sideon said:


> *WOW it's funny how all i read on this forum was cena sucks he's stale boring etc, now that he's injured it's oh my god what are they going to do he's their top star and he sells ppvs. Look this is where promoters and creative earn their money, if they're worth anything then they'll find a way to make this work. Personally i don't wish harm on anyone, but for people to think this was going to end any other with cena not beating nexus all over again is kidding themselves.*


I'm sure WWE will be fine, as long as Cena's back by WM. All he needs to do is interfere in Punk's match at the March PPV then they fight @ WM


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

adri17 said:


> Sheamus vs Trips (IDK if many people are excited about this one... I am, but IDK the non-smark viewership).



Sheamus put their hero on the shelf for 9 months, i bet people would pay to finally see his ass get kicked by Triple H.

Oh, and it's interesting to see who will win the Royal Rumble since now Cena most likely won't be participating, i won't mind if a newer guy like Del Rio wins next year.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Superboy-Prime said:


> Apparently, Punk would've been "buried" if the storyline with Cena continued.
> 
> Which is entirely untrue. God, I'm tired of people tossing around that term and not even know the meaning of it. There's a fine line between just straight up losing in a feud and getting buried.


He can Feud with trips


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

sesshomaru said:


> Depends if he needs surgery. If they can get him back in early March then he'll he set for WM. Also he can promo it up while injured. To be honest, he has plenty of time to recover, as long as he gets back to start his WM feud.


I donno Sess, by the sounds of it the man could barely stand and he couldn't finish up his part of the show, that doesn't sound good to me as Cena is definitely not one to not finish what he starts. From what I have read, I am predicting surgery, 4 months plus on the shelf and just an appearance at Mania, but I hope to god I am wrong and he is alright.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Prospekt's March said:


> Sheamus put their hero on the shelf for 9 months, i bet people would pay to finally see his ass kicked by Triple H.
> 
> Oh, and it's interesting to see who will win the Royal Rumble since now Cena most likely won't be participating, i won't mind if a newer guy like Del Rio wins next year.


I say that whatever happens, CM Punk is winning the Rumble and the title. He's gonna do like Orton did 2 years ago and use Nexus to win it. So when Cena returns, they can fight for the WWE title.


And Alberto is fighting Rey at WM. They've been saving the singles match for months, and considering the next PPVs are the Rumble (they'll ve in the 30 man battle royal) and EC (they'll be in the one for the WHC, and neither will win it).


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

This is bad news. It's basically the worst possible time Cena could have gotten injured. Of course there's no word on if it's definatly serious or if he's going to need time out, but it doesn't sound good for him. The CM Punk/Cena angle was looking to be pretty huge and it's going to be a big blow if Cena misses out on Wrestlemania. If it is serious, the only real babyface main eventer is Randy Orton, so they either need to definatly push up Morrison or bring back Triple H right now, or push up Bryan a little, or heck bring back Jericho as a main event face...or somethihng.

That sucks though, shitty time to get injured. I hope he heals up well if it's serious.


----------



## SimplyAmazing23 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hope he is alright. My best wishes go to him. Even if he does need surgery or whatever hopefully he will still be able to take part in this new Nexus feud.


----------



## bluebullxx (Mar 10, 2010)

crap, you know, there is only one star that can feel the boots of cena

ULTIMATE WARRIOR!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Some guy posted a few pages back that they shouldn't push newcomers so hard, because they're really green. While I agree on Wade Barrett's part, because I have never seen him put a good match on yet in the WWE, I disagree with Sheamus, I think he's really solid in the ring and decent on the mic, his match with Morrison at TLC was amazing, and it definately wasn't carried by Morrisson. I do want to see how they take this angle with Cena/Punk now, I think a return might be needed by a big name in order to have Wrestlemania sell a lot of buys.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Sucks for Cena. 

Get ready for about ten THOUSAND Cena promo videos on RAW.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Terrible news, didn't Cena finish a match with what basically was a broken neck a year or two back, this alone should show the severity of this injury.


----------



## Triple Ass (Nov 20, 2008)

Time to re-hire Juan Cena


----------



## CaNkInAtOr (May 4, 2006)

WWE should take that $2m they're throwing at Lesnar and give it to Matt Damon to fill in for Cena!


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Spoiler: Cena will overcome the odds.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Lastier said:


> Spoiler: Cena will overcome the odds.


Bullshit subject to change.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

I think it's time to reveal that Darren Young is Cena's twin brother.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

No Cena at Wrestlemania?????? :hb


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Why the fuck would you have him in a Cage Match anyway? Maybe WWE will rethink their cruel road schedule now.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Wrestlemania 27 might have just become my favorite Mania of all time. And it hasn't even happened yet.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sucks for Cena. I hope Punk still has some direction.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Any idea on what the injury actually is yet or length of time he'll be out for?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Yeah, but if they come back now, on time for WM, we'll get Taker vs Kane (we've seen it like 30 times. Who'll pay for that?) and Sheamus vs Trips (IDK if many people are excited about this one... I am, but IDK the non-smark viewership).
> 
> And I doubt somebody will pay the 50$ for just an HBK appearance.
> 
> ...


For the record, the rumor around the MMA forums is Lesnar might quit if Dana doesn't let him do the Mania appearence


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Stone Cold 4life said:


> Any idea on what the injury actually is yet or length of time he'll be out for?


it seems like an knee injury to me


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

So Cena is out?

So what? It makes Raw a little more bearable at least.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh god, I don't wanna live in a world where cena isn't at Wrestlemania.

How the hell is vince supposed to attract the Cena hater crowd now? They're the most important demographic!

No batista, no shawn, no triple h, no cena no undertaker. Wrestling is dead!


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Brock vs Punk at Mania would be alright for me, especially if they get Brock in ASAP for a proper run up to Wrestlemania, matches, promos the full works.

As much as i hate to admit it, I turned into a full on cena hater on Monday night, maybe it was because of that shitty promo he cut (the 1st one) or maybes it was the fact he was trying to sell CM Sucks and getting no response whatsoever but still continued to try lol. Maybes cena being off screen for a few weeks/months will be a good thing, the writers will be forced to use other superstars to up the viewing figures and raise the buy-rates on PPV's.


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

something like this could be the start of wwe heading in a new direction or am i just being hopefull?

just hope Punk is continued to be pushed (could do without nexus though ffs) and hope it will not be Punk vs Barrett now


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Cena is injured? Sucks for him, still injury is a part of their job and no one is ever 100% anyway.
Well I guess the WWE will have to get by with actual wrestling and good storylines for a while.

This basically means Orton is the top dog in the WWE again and will be their main draw. Now they can start elevating some of their mid card and stop making them into jokes.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Cena has had a terrific 2010 too, what a terrible way to finish it. There will probably be an injury angle next Monday, hopefully he's back in time for Wrestlemania.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

if this news is true, WWE creative certainly have alot of work to do! lol it will be interesting to see what they do with punk and nexus now though.

hope cena recovers quickly, i guess we have to wait for more official news on how bad the injury is and how long cena might be out for.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Swag said:


> For the record, the rumor around the MMA forums is Lesnar might quit if Dana doesn't let him do the Mania appearence


Brock quiting MMA??


Holy shit! Why? The rematch between him and Velazquez could be one of the biggest matches of all time if they let Lesnar get fit again...



Anyway, this fucking sucks, why does Cena has to get injured right now?


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

If it's true, and say he's out for Mania, as is Taker (for example), WWE gonna be in the shit then, their two biggest Mania draws, plus there is no HBK, Batista around anymore, need to get a the ol' checkbook out for Lesnar perhaps?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Y2Joe said:


> Cena couldn't stand up, according to the report. Does anybody know what type of injury that could signify? Torn tendon?


Sounds like a broken leg to me tbh. This is horrible news for WWE, it's really going to show in the coming months just how much their Wrestlemania plans revolved around him. He was my pick to headline Mania with the Miz, now I wouldn't be surprised if Miz drops the title so they can put a stronger match together for Mania. As far as the Rumble goes, I'm gunna go out on a limb and say HHH will return at the Rumble and win it, beat the champ at Mania and then go into a feud with Sheamus.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow!... i think this will be the first WM where Cena is the part of the roster, but not in the main event. AWESOME! I hope he gets well.. But this is a great news to me. Vince will do everything in his power to bring Triple H and Jericho back as soon as possible and maybe Brock too.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Dammit in the midst of the Punk/Cena storyline.

Hey maybe Punk can brag about this? I don't know. Man Cena better recover quick. I'm sure he could be ready for a match by WM, but to further the angle I'm sure he can stay on TV. Sell the leg in jury some more.

BTW you guys want HHH return? Me too, but if HHH returns and feuds with Punk now that will be the burial of CM Punk.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

> Sent from 570: "I was at a wwe raw house show tonight in Wilkes-Barre, PA. In the main event cena vs barret in a cage. Cena jumped from the cage and tweeked his leg



from wrestlezone


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Also where the hell did Barrett come from?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

They should paint Darren Young in white and hope that the kids from the WWE Universe don't realize.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> Also where the hell did Barrett come from?


House show rules init.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

sharkboy22 said:


> Dammit in the midst of the Punk/Cena storyline.
> 
> *Hey maybe Punk can brag about this? I don't know*. Man Cena better recover quick. I'm sure he could be ready for a match by WM, but to further the angle I'm sure he can stay on TV. Sell the leg in jury some more.
> 
> BTW you guys want HHH return? Me too, but if HHH returns and feuds with Punk now that will be the burial of CM Punk.


This could really benefit Punk actually, he will be the mastermind behind the destruction of John Cena, the WWE's posterboy. Now that you mention it, they will probably rush HHH's return now and a Punk/HHH(maybe Sheamus added as well) feud is in the realm of possibilities.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Perhaps Punk/Triple H will main event Wrestlemania? I can see that feud and match working. Or maybe a Batista return.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm not Cena's biggest fan, and honestly I was pretty sick of the Cena/Nexus storyline, so him being off screen for a bit won't bother me. For his sake (and the WWE's) I hope he recovers quickly though. But this is what happens when you overbook your roster with house shows nearly every day...

The more I think about it the more I like the idea of Orton going against Punk and Nexus. They could really have Orton show his badass side with him taking on all the Nexus at once. And do people really want to see Punk/Lesnar? If Lesnar was to return I would rather see him take on Undertaker tbh. He would easily be the biggest threat to the Deadman's streak (aside from Cena, who should be saved for the 20th win unless Sting actually comes in).


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

probably been mentioned in this thread already, 

but maybe barret comes back, wants to take back control of nexus, feuds with punk? eh, maybe not


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

adri17 said:


> They should paint Darren Young in white and hope that the kids from the WWE Universe don't realize.


 :lmao


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

At the moment I'm thinking Miz-HHH and Barrett-Punk for Mania.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

all in all... said:


> probably been mentioned in this thread already,
> 
> but maybe barret comes back, wants to take back control of nexus, feuds with punk? eh, maybe not


That's the easy storyline, but do you think Punk will get booed just going against Barrett? I don't think so.

They need a top face to go against Punk and Nexus, and with Cena out, the only fitting ones are Taker (injured) and HHH (yet to see when he returns).


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

just1988 said:


> At the moment I'm thinking *Miz-HHH *and Barrett-Punk for Mania.


OH GOD NO! fpalm  :frustrate :cussin: :gun:


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I think if Wrestlemania had Punk/Orton, Edge/Christian and HHH/Miz as it's top matches then it will be a good PPV.


----------



## PG-13 (Dec 7, 2008)

Cena is just waaaaay overworked in my own opinion.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Its not like Cena wont show on Raw all together anyway he'll still be there every week cutting promos he'll just be unable to have a match for a while. His matches never mean anything anyway.

Love a Lesnar return vowing to end the Nexus  (I hope this starts into a lesnar return thread)


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> I think if Wrestlemania had Punk/Orton, Edge/Christian and *HHH/Miz* as it's top matches then it will be a good PPV.


The only problem with this is that it means Trips destroys Sheamus in a short feud, which would be stupid because it's been building for 8 months.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *I don't know why they would reward Barrett for injuring Cena by giving him the win when that's not the way it's scripted.
> 
> *


They rewarded Mysterio with the world title for taking out Taker


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

Does anyone else think that if WWE creative hadn't fannied about with the Fired angle and had Cena remain on-screen every week but instead let him have a few weeks off, this wouldn't have happened?


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

miz triple h brillliant hunter would just humilate him every week and bury his ass! lmao


----------



## Parts Unknown (Dec 22, 2010)

Serves WWE bloody right for misusing MVP, Christan, Kaval and Matt Hardy (at least the first two anyway).

Edge, Undertaker, HHH, Rey, Big Show are on their last legs they shouldn't have been misusing people like Christian and MVP who were over as babyfaces and were talented.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Equimanthorn said:


> Does anyone else think that if WWE creative hadn't fannied about with the Fired angle and had Cena remain on-screen every week but instead let him have a few weeks off, this wouldn't have happened?


Yeah, butterfly effect is such a bitch...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Equimanthorn said:


> Does anyone else think that if WWE creative hadn't fannied about with the Fired angle and had Cena remain on-screen every week but instead let him have a few weeks off, this wouldn't have happened?


Some strange mix of karma and irony that I am not ashamed to admit vaguely amused me.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Has any report actually said how bad the injury is? He might just have twisted/sprained his ankle which hurts at the time a lot but would be fine by WM.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

English Dragon said:


> Has any report actually said how bad the injury is? He might just have twisted/sprained his ankle which hurts at the time a lot but would be fine by WM.


He's a fucking wrestler. If he only twisted his ankle, he would have been able to, at least, end the match one way or another, but instead, he couldn't even stand up, so it must be serious.


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

That's a damn shame. 

But I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Cena actually came back in time for Wrestlemania.

He always seems to heal very fast.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Anything to avoid putting over Punk


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

*WELL FINALLY ¬ ¬*


----------



## fuhr86 (Jun 18, 2005)

As much as this sucks for the angle that was beginning it's not to bad Cena is a workhorse and will recover.

This could be huge for Punk though.

- Takes out Cena in the back with nexus and utterly destroys Cena
- Cuts killer promo about ending career of cena... in two weeks with him as leader Nexus could not do what they have been trying for months.
- Fans hate him even more
- Punk then leads Nexus to title success as the group is inspired by Punks leadership. (Meanwhile Orton gets the title from Miz)
- As Nexus begins to dominate and gain prestige Punk turns his attention on getting the Belt of Orton.
- Punk wins title and dominates Raw for weeks

Cena returns against a dominate nexus faction and go from there.

It writes itself


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

fuhr86 said:


> As much as this sucks for the angle that was beginning it's not to bad Cena is a workhorse and will recover.
> 
> This could be huge for Punk though.
> 
> ...


The problem is: Punk insulted Cena for ending Batista's career. Ans I know he's a heel and all, but this feud is about morality (hence why Punk didn't hit Cena with the chair this week while he was down) so it would make no sense.

It would be better to have Barrett appear explaining he's injured Cena and retired him, so he wants his Nexus fellas back with him.

It helps both Punk and Barrett, while your storyline only benefits Punk.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

The_Deadman_666 said:


> Well, I for one am happy. Finally we wont see that moron on Raw or any WWE programming for awhile, or at least I hope


Jesus. That's sick. It's an injury, for god's sake. Get a grip.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Jesus. That's sick. It's an injury, for god's sake. Get a grip.


Shit just got real, damn it.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

WWE needs to bring The Rock or Brock Lesnar in for Wrestlemania to cover for the loss of Cena. If he doesn't make it..

Although ill just be happy with a wrestlemania where everyone sits down in the ring with tea and biscuits, with Christian awarded the WHC at the end.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks like the Texas Rattlesnake/Viper "Stone Cold" Randy Orton will have to take Cenas spot for a while.

*Glass shatters* "I hear voices in my head".


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> Shit just got real, damn it.


You're telling me!

Anyway, it's impossible to know whether Cena will make it to WrestleMania until the full extent of the injury is revealed. To this point, however, this WM is already shaping up to be positively abysmal. Love or hate Cena, his absence from WrestleMania isn't a good thing.


----------



## Ov3rkil (Oct 14, 2010)

Bring Austin back!! now THAT would be fun..


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

♠Chip♠;9179175 said:


> Looks like the Texas Rattlesnake/Viper "Stone Cold" Randy Orton will have to take Cenas spot for a while.
> 
> *Glass shatters* "I hear voices in my head".


Oh hell no! I'm tired of Orton in the main event scene, I'd prefer it if he was the one who was out for a while.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Damn I wonder what Vince's reaction was once he heard about this.


----------



## titoveli (Dec 24, 2010)

best news ever i hope he stays home till next year 
one year away the kiddis will forget about him and he will become a jobber


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Karma is such a bitch. That's what happens when you have a guy destroy a stable by himself, with no help at all. If they had a couple of partners for Cena (and please, don't even mention R-Truth!) this situation could have a simple solution, but now they have nobody to put in his place except Orton, which means, the WWE title will have the Miz vs somebody else, which will suck for a WM main event.



titoveli said:


> best news ever i hope he stays home till next year
> one year away the kiddis will forget about him and he will become a jobber


fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Bad news, but what can you do...


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

titoveli said:


> best news ever i hope he stays home till next year
> one year away the kiddis will forget about him and he will become a jobber


I hate people that can't differentiate between peoples Characters and their Real selves.

"I hate Cenas character therefore I hate him in real life and wish Injurys upon him."


----------



## dreamfunk (Nov 8, 2009)

don't know if anyone's posted this. Hope its not too bad.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Well if nothing else, at least he seems to be standing under his own power and not having to be stretchered/carried/whatever out.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Shit, they just started an awesome feud between Cena and Punk too. Plus WWE will have to get through Mania without him?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

dreamfunk said:


> don't know if anyone's posted this. Hope its not too bad.


That doesn't seem as bad as first thought if he managed to walk out of the cage. I think he could be fit by Mania.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> Damn I wonder what Vince's reaction was once he heard about this.


----------



## titoveli (Dec 24, 2010)

♠Chip♠;9179217 said:


> I hate people that can't differentiate between peoples Characters and their Real selves.
> 
> "I hate Cenas character therefore I hate him in real life and wish Injurys upon him."


did i say i wish injurys on him?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

titoveli said:


> did i say i wish injurys on him?


*No, you didn't literally say it but it can be implied from what you did say... "Best news ever..." 

It's pretty lame no matter what. *


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

titoveli said:


> did i say i wish injurys on him?


You said that him being injured are the "best news ever".

Ain't that the same?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ignore the troll people...


----------



## titoveli (Dec 24, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *No, you didn't literally say it but it can be implied from what you did say... "Best news ever..."
> 
> It's pretty lame no matter what. *


its best news ever cause finly we goinna get rid of him idk about you but im happy for that but i never wish that on him but hey it happen hope it take him away for more than one year imagine wwe supercena free means other more talented wrestler will get push and we will get better programing 

think outside the box it happen already


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I really hope Cena at least is on the air every night he's injured. He doesn't have to roll out in a wheelchair or on crutches, just tape him in segments or have Punk/Cena verbal battles via satellite.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *No, you didn't literally say it but it can be implied from what you did say... "Best news ever..."
> 
> It's pretty lame no matter what. *


Exactly. Don't try and get out of this on a technicality titoveli, you bellend.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

titoveli said:


> its best news ever cause finly we goinna get rid of him idk about you but im happy for that but i never wish that on him but hey it happen hope it take him away for more than one year imagine wwe supercena free means other more talented wrestler will get push and we will get better programing
> 
> think outside the box it happen already


wow, you are either a troll or a fucking stupid cunt with no respect for anybody. Cena is in the middle of a major storyline and it's the "best news ever" that he's injured? Seriously, go choke on a dick, you fucking idiot. and even if he wasn't doing anything that important, he's still the face of the company, and he's going to probably miss wrestlemania unless he heals fast, which hurts buyrates immensely.


----------



## titoveli (Dec 24, 2010)

adri17 said:


> You said that him being injured are the "best news ever".
> 
> Ain't that the same?





JM said:


> Ignore the troll people...





Samee said:


> Exactly. Don't try and get out of this on a technicality titoveli, you bellend.


wow yall acting like if cena is wwe 
cena aint wwe he injured the show will go on we will finely get to see other more talented wrestler get push


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fuck sake, just as they are starting punk/nexus vs cena


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Taking pleasure in the injury of someone else is the worst thing you can do.


----------



## titoveli (Dec 24, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> wow, you are either a troll or a fucking stupid cunt with no respect for anybody. Cena is in the middle of a major storyline and it's the "best news ever" that he's injured? Seriously, go choke on a dick, you fucking idiot. and even if he wasn't doing anything that important, he's still the face of the company, and he's going to probably miss wrestlemania unless he heals fast, which hurts buyrates immensely.


who cares wasnt stone cold on a major story line wen he got injure back then well guest what wwe didnt finish just cause the face of the company was injured and guest what alot of people use to love stone cold back then 

wow now we see all the truth cena fans come out


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

At least this has a silver lining.

PUSH SOME YOUNG FACES ALREADY.

Kofi Kingston. Push him. Now.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow i really hope for the WWE and for us that he is not hurt bad. Maybe he has to rest 2 Weeks or whatever. Else i see the WM Buyrate being one of the lowest since 95. Taker is gone, Batista is gone, nobody knows if HHH will Return. Man i really wanted to see Cena vs Orton badly.


----------



## titoveli (Dec 24, 2010)

redeadening said:


> Taking pleasure in the injury of someone else is the worst thing you can do.


realy so hhh/the rock and others do wrong when they still stay at work for wwe when stone cold got injure back then what you want them to do quit?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

titoveli said:


> who cares wasnt stone cold on a major story line wen he got injure back then well guest what wwe didnt finish just cause the face of the company was injured and guest what alot of people use to love stone cold back then
> 
> wow now we see all the truth cena fans come out


do us a favor and get the fuck off this board.


----------



## titoveli (Dec 24, 2010)

Gingermadman said:


> At least this has a silver lining.
> 
> PUSH SOME YOUNG FACES ALREADY.
> 
> Kofi Kingston. Push him. Now.


exacly my point now punk goinna get over more than he was all the childrens goinna hate him more 

this a good news 
all the cena fans could do 2 things love it or hate it


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm not sure how to feel about this. On one hand, I don't want to feel happy about anyone's injury. On another hand, the product was getting oversaturated with John Cena. 

Even further, he was feuding with Punk, who is my favorite wrestler, and there's no way to know how that program's gonna turn out because it very well might not. It could leave Punk high and dry, they've already established him as a leader of Nexus just for this angle, so who is he going to feud with? I hope they don't rush back Triple H.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

titoveli said:


> realy so hhh/the rock and others do wrong when they still stay at work for wwe when stone cold got injure back then what you want them to do quit?


Ok, first of all, talk slower and more clearly. I'm not fluent in 'dumbass'

Second, you completely missed the point of my post. I was referring to fans, maybe you, that enjoy it when a wrestler gets hurt and considers it good news. That's just sick. How the hell did you bring Triple H into this?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> I really hope Cena at least is on the air every night he's injured. He doesn't have to roll out in a wheelchair or on crutches, just tape him in segments or have Punk/Cena verbal battles via satellite.


Not sure if srs.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> Damn I wonder what Vince's reaction was once he heard about this.


----------



## Agent17 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have always been a fan of John Cena, he tries very hard to do a good job in the ring and on the mic he is always pretty brilliant. I hope he gets well soon.
But, now with Cena out I think they need to make the Nexus dominant again. Take over Raw, have Punk on commentary as their leader/mouthpiece and use this to create a new face who can get over in Cena's absence and headline Wrestlemania if need be. I mean, Triple H will still be feuding with Sheamus, right? So he can't be involved in this feud. They need someone new to spice things up whilst Cena recovers. Daniel Bryan springs to mind.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

This is very unfortunate for Cena, but also for Punk, I wish Cena a speedy recovery.

But, from my POV there is some good because it might actually force them into pushing John Morrison.


----------



## Agent17 (Sep 19, 2010)

P.Smith said:


> This is very unfortunate for Cena, but also for Punk, I wish Cena a speedy recovery.
> 
> But, from my POV there is some good because it might actually force them into pushing John Morrison.


But Morrison seems as if he can barely talk. Whenever he has a promo, it seems oddly stilted. You know what? I think they need to make Morrison a bit edgier, maybe then he'll get over whatever it is that makes him so awful when he speaks.
Punk as the loose cannon, de-facto leader of Raw could force very bland faces like Morrison to get more serious and stop pandering to the fans so much. Hell, have Punk admit that the whole Cena thing _was_ because of the Diet Soda and have him attack other people based on nonsensical, absurd reasoning. So maybe he'd attack Miz because The Miz didn't send him a Christmas card or something. Just make Punk a vindictive, callous lunatic who is against almost everyone on the Raw roster, heel and face alike. And that will make a guy like Morrison look pretty good when people are _begging_ him to take Punk out.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Agent17 said:


> But Morrison seems as if he can barely talk. Whenever he has a promo, it seems oddly stilted. You know what? I think they need to make Morrison a bit edgier, maybe then he'll get over whatever it is that makes him so awful when he speaks.
> Punk as the loose cannon, de-facto leader of Raw could force very bland faces like Morrison to get more serious and stop pandering to the fans so much. Hell, have Punk admit that the whole Cena thing _was_ because of the Diet Soda and have him attack other people based on nonsensical, absurd reasoning. So maybe he'd attack Miz because The Miz didn't send him a Christmas card or something. Just make Punk a vindictive, callous lunatic who is against almost everyone on the Raw roster, heel and face alike. And that will make a guy like Morrison look pretty good when people are _begging_ him to take Punk out.


Morrison is fine on the mic when he is given something simple and non-cheesy to say, he can get his point across, I'll admit he's never going to be a master but if they book him similarly to Jeff Hardy then he could be one of the top faces imo.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Just woke up. Any word on when we'll know more about Cena's injury?


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

The Hardcore Show said:


> do us a favor and get the fuck off this board.


fucking word!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Y2Joe said:


> Just woke up. Any word on when we'll know more about Cena's injury?


*I don't think anything has come out on that yet. And it probably wont for a few days. *


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Updates that I've read as from as early as an hour ago say the exact same things we read last night.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Paladine said:


> No burial for Punk.. Woot!


My thought exactly..
But terrible news for WrestleMania!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Fucking injuries. fpalm

That's terrible for Cena and fucks up a lot of things for WWE. Rumble and Mania plus Punk's new storyline will now have to be on the shelf for a while. I guess he'll just have to lead Nexus and help them beat up jobbers until Cena is better?

I want to say I hope the injury is not serious, but it appears to be pretty bad. :/


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Why does WWE continue to put there top talent in pointless House Shows(yes pointless)? It makes no better that it is a cage match too. They have more then enough talent to fill in that spot at houseshows. Dumb move, WWE!


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

To be fair to the WWE did anyone actually see CM Punk becoming the leader of nexus before last Monday's show? I mean yeah the start of the show itself pretty much clued us in to the "big suprise". I mean I thought for certain it was going to be HHH. So maybes the writers can pull something major out of the bag to compensate for a Cena loss (assuming his injury is long term).


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Joeyontherun22 said:


> Why does WWE continue to put there top talent in pointless House Shows(yes pointless)? It makes no better that it is a cage match too. They have more then enough talent to fill in that spot at houseshows. Dumb move, WWE!


*Because they want people to actually show up to those shows. 

No one is going to go if the main event is two mid-carders.*


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

if the knee injury is serious he'll need surgery and a knee injury means 6 months on the sideline. 




Ok just book Randy Orton - CM Punk for WrestleMania XXVII in the main event


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

I'll admit to being a fan of Cena. This news really sucks, hope he makes as speedy recovery. The angle was getting interesting too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Question is, who is going to 'finish' him on TV for now. Punk or Barrett? And how would he do it?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I've seen conflicting reports now about how Cena got injured. Some people say it happened when he landed from Barrett's Wasteland, others say he tweaked it while jumping.

Who knows.


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Really? Every report I've seen says it was from a botched Wasteland.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Imagine if Cena & Taker can't make it to Mania, Brock, or anyone like that, including Jericho don't come back, all WWE have is Trips, Orton, Miz, Punk, Edge? Gonna be in the shit if all goes bad, going to be interesting how they book it htough that's for sure.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

siavash said:


> Really? Every report I've seen says it was from a botched Wasteland.


I haven't seen a single report that says "botched" Wasteland. I've only seen "Cena landed badly," which wouldn't be out of the realm of possibility. A simple miscommunication between the two could've resulted in that, and this wouldn't be the first time Cena's injured himself, either.

No matter the case, I don't think it's good to blame Barrett just yet when we know so little.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

It is terrible when a hard worker and all-around company guy like John gets injured - hope he makes a speedy recovery

Now - Let us all fall to our knees and thank our lucky stars they did not just end RAW with Otunga ordering the troops to beat down Cena at the end - because that would have meant a Mega-push for him as the guy who took out the WWE's top babyface


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> apparently he got injured when Wade hit the wasteland, it was botch.


How the hell can you botch a Wasteland :/


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

don't see how a botched wasteland would even injure cena's leg, barrett drops them on their back doesn't he, how the hell would that mess up cena's leg


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Don't know if this has been posted yet - but anybody see a chance of Wade coming out a Face in all of this?

Not my preference, but I could see a story like that *maybe* developing...


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

RatedRudy said:


> don't see how a botched wasteland would even injure cena's leg, barrett drops them on their back doesn't he, how the hell would that mess up cena's leg


very easily. Knee/leg/ankle could easily be broken from a bad landing


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I sense a Nexus implosion. Maybe Barrett will return with the 'exiled ones' and go to war with punk.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Dyl said:


> very easily. Knee/leg/ankle could easily be broken from a bad landing


explain further plz, give me an example of a bad landing, or better yet, a video would be nice too,


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Landing feet first would cause injury. I mean, what you are asking us to do(explain how John Cena got injured), is impossible without video. 
It's kinda like "How did Randy Orton injure himself without being hit?"


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> What, someone picks up a freak injury in a cage match? This is _probably_ nobody's fault, just a working hazard.


THIS.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

RatedRudy said:


> explain further plz, give me an example of a bad landing, or better yet, a video would be nice too,


you taking the piss son?

If you get thrown down from a height of over 6 feet and land awkwardly on say, the side of your knee, it can break or fracture. Is that hard to understand?


----------



## Troy31 (Aug 27, 2007)

Who cares. He'll probably take a few weeks off, come back and win at the RR. Win the title at WM. and the next night and have his usual cheesy, god awful promo, he's been using to drive fans away for the past 5 years. Same old shit.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

redeadening said:


> I sense a Nexus implosion. Maybe Barrett will return with the 'exiled ones' and go to war with punk.


It's hard to see considering Barrett pretty much single handedly was responsible for their removals from the group. Certainly doesn't mean WWE wouldn't do it though...


----------



## eyeslurking (Mar 18, 2008)

I hope he recovers quickly. If it keeps him out of the ring for a couple of months, but he's 100% for a return match at Mania, it would be a huge draw and may be better in the long run. No physical interaction between him and Punk, only promos would be epic buildup. On the flip side though, if he can't make it for Mania, that's going to kill them.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

don't undertsand what he said but he can't barely walk


----------



## LegendaryBazinga (Jun 17, 2010)

This is terrible news for WWE and it's fans. I may not be Cena's biggest supporter and I absolutely despise how he is overpushed because of how much merchandise he sells (though I do understand it from a business standpoint - I'm not stupid), but I never wish injury on anyone. I wish him a speedy recovery.

But this right here is why I say that WWE needs to do a better job pushing new talent into the main event. Taker is questionable for Mania, now so is Cena, HBK is retired, Batista quit, Jericho is on leave and I believe Mysterio is injured as well? True, there are still guys like Orton, Triple H, Miz and Edge, but is that really enough to maintain a good WM buyrate? From a booking perspective, I'm very interested and excited for WM now. From a business perspective, I have to say "uh-oh".

Say what you want about WWE building as many stars as they are now - it's something that they should have started doing a couple of years ago. Instead, all they ever worried about was getting Cena, Taker and Triple H more title reigns, when they knew that HBK would be on his way out and Taker was getting old and fragile.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow he can barely walk


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

4hisdamnself said:


> don't undertsand what he said but he can't barely walk


he thanks the fans and says he hopes they had a wonderful night. Then he says it's a PG show so he can't use profanities even though he was to himself. Then he says if he has to take some time off after the show then he's going to at least walk out on his own two feet. 

*cue hobbling slowly out of the ring*
is fucked.

Looks like a really bad one, he is not just limping, his leg is fucked.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

fire wade barrett NOW! He legitamtely injured cena, this is a disgrace


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

bboy said:


> fire wade barrett NOW! He legitamtely injured cena, this is a disgrace


lolz...


----------



## JamesHunter1275 (Jun 25, 2010)

Now I never really was a big fan of Cena, and I'm glad we're going to be getting some time away from him, but I would never want it to be this way. Get well soon!


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Troy31 said:


> Who cares. He'll probably take a few weeks off, come back and win at the RR. Win the title at WM. and the next night and have his usual cheesy, god awful promo, he's been using to drive fans away for the past 5 years. Same old shit.


Nonsense. You can't really believe he's going to come back from something like that and win the Royal Rumble in a month.


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

Thats really unfortunate for the WWE and John Cena. This could mean big things for CM Punk and Nexus, or it could cause McMahon to press the panic button, and push Orton to the moon, or worse bring back Triple H as a mega face, just to stomp on Nexus, and to keep the ratings up. I hope for a steady Punk push though.


----------



## Agent17 (Sep 19, 2010)

4hisdamnself said:


> don't undertsand what he said but he can't barely walk


Damn, Cena really is a class act. I don't like him always being pushed so hard, but I have grown a lot of respect for him.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

The more I think about it the more I see this is Vince's fault. And I don't mean the injury, I mean the current situation.


Now, the WWE has nobody credible enough to go against Punk and Nexus (yeah, not even Orton).

If they get a young guy to fight them, both Punk and Nexus will look like shit, because it will be a guy who's had 0 build up.

If they use Orton, then you have nobody to fight for the WWE at WM (unless they decide to put the title on the mix, the yes).

And if they use HHH, then it means he destroys Sheamus in just one match and then moves on to Nexus, which would suck.


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

have the miz turn faceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Bright-Raven (Mar 12, 2010)

> I'm really curious what WWE is going to do with Barrett from here on out. Suppose WWE does acknowledge Barrett injured Cena at a house show, and they turn it into a storyline where Barrett says "See, I took out John Cena ... and without Nexus' help."
> 
> I'm not sure what that would ultimately accomplish, and I don't know if it would be appropriate to turn the injury into a storyline, but perhaps they could do something with it.


If they wanted Barrett to do a slow Face turn by having feud with Punk over who really took out Cena and controlled Nexus and then have Nexus turn on him and have him be the Face, yeah, that could work. But I think many people would feel that would suck, because Barrett sucks.

*****************

Randy Orton doesn't need to feud with Nexus, per se. He's got Shaemus and Miz to feud with.

*****************

"Oh my god, they gotta get Preparation HHH ready to go and the Brokeback Kid outta retirement and back on the air!" No, you don't. Nor do you need Luke Warm Steve Austin, Dwayne the Jabroni-Ass Johnson, Dave Ba-teaser-Ta, Crock Lesnar, or any other bygone talent they can dredge up.

They're finished and done with. Get over it, and get over them.

****************

"What are they gonna do?" Well, if they have have ANY brains whatsoever, they're going to have Punk and Miz form an allegiance so that A-Ri's with Nexus, and they have the World Title in their stable. They're going to restart their whole "Nexus destroys the WWE" angle, and Punk's going to feud with Daniel Bryan, who is the perfect foil for him.

They're very familiar with one another from their time in ROH and they tore the house down in that fed, so there's little doubt they can do so again. Bryan's being played out as more "straight edge" than Punk, to the point of uber-dork, which gives Punk an angle to verbally attack him on. Plus Miz and Nexus hate him, and Cole hates him. They can kayfabe injure the Bella Twins to build heat for Nexus and send Bryan over the edge so that he's no longer Dork Boy and starts taking out Nexus members while Punk lays back, waiting to strike. It raises the US championship a bit again to have Punk chasing it, while Orton and Miz feud over the world title. And I would have Punk take the US title at Wrestlemania nd put Daniel Bryan chasing the rematch and having to go through the rest of Nexus to get it come SummerSlam. Meanwhile, Nexus and A-Ri keeps protecting Miz from all comers. (If Trips ever does come back, the only feud he should be having is against Shaemus, I mean, Shaemus took him out, HHH= 'King of Kings' / Shaemus = KOR...pretty damned obvious that's the plan.) 


Revil Fox had a decent idea with Nexus vs. WWE guys back on page 20 that could work as an pseudo-undercard of sorts with the angle of Nexus Vs. WWE (about the only sensible suggestion on this thread), but ultimately it still comes down to Punk/Bryan.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

bboy said:


> fire wade barrett NOW! He legitamtely injured cena, this is a disgrace


Apparently bboy knows more than anyone else does. Thanks for this late, breaking update, bboy. :lmao


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Bright-Raven said:


> "Oh my god, they gotta get Preparation HHH ready to go and the Brokeback Kid outta retirement and back on the air!" No, you don't. Nor do you need Luke Warm Steve Austin, Dwayne the Jabroni-Ass Johnson, Dave Ba-teaser-Ta, Crock Lesnar, or any other bygone talent they can dredge up.
> 
> They're finished and done with. Get over it, and get over them.


wow, how long did it take you to come up with those nicknames?! knobend


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

What if Miz joins Nexus and so Orton can feud with them and HHH(When he comes back) feuds with Sheamus...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

seeing video from house shows always makes me lol due to how ghetto everything is.


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

gooner. said:


> have the miz turn faceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


I'd love this to happen and think Miz would make an epic face, but it's not going to happen in his first reign, no matter the circumstances.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Like others have said, not only do I feel bad for Cena, but I also feel bad for Punk. I'm not in favor of him taking over Nexus, but I was excited that he was gonna get a huge push. He still may, and I hope he does, but I was more in favor of him in a program with Cena than I would be with Orton or Trips.



Equimanthorn said:


> Does anyone else think that if WWE creative hadn't fannied about with the Fired angle and had Cena remain on-screen every week but instead let him have a few weeks off, this wouldn't have happened?


On one hand I think that's valid as he could have given his body some rest and healed up his naggin injuries, but on the other hand it seems like a freak injury. It could have happened at anytime.



Parts Unknown said:


> Serves WWE bloody right for misusing MVP, Christan, Kaval and Matt Hardy (at least the first two anyway).
> 
> Edge, Undertaker, HHH, Rey, Big Show are on their last legs they shouldn't have been misusing people like Christian and MVP who were over as babyfaces and were talented.


co-sign. They can't seem to get it right. They either push undeserving guys too fast, or they bullshit around and fail to pull the trigger on guys that are. 



titoveli said:


> best news ever i hope he stays home till next year
> one year away the kiddis will forget about him and he will become a jobber


fpalm One, you're an ass for rejoicing the fact that the someone is injured. Two, Cena will NEVER be a jobber.



Joeyontherun22 said:


> Why does WWE continue to put there top talent in pointless House Shows(yes pointless)? It makes no better that it is a cage match too. They have more then enough talent to fill in that spot at houseshows. Dumb move, WWE!


How do you think they make money? If they only had the two shows you see on tv, they'd be making TNA money. House shows are how they make a good chunk of money and no one is going to house shows to see midcarders.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I never understand why people want wrestlers who are very good at being a heel turn face.

It makes no sense at all. First of all finding great heel characters are extremely hard to do. Secondly, once they turn face people start hating them for the very reason of them being face. 

Why change a good thing? Makes no sense.*


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Well, this business has always had a fair dose of trying to fix what isn't broken.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

I don’t wish anyone harm, I’m a good person blah blah blah BUT I just don’t like Cena and I don’t give two shits about ratings, buy rates or merchandise. All I know is that since TLC he has irritated me more than ever. The Vickie Guerrero segment was tragically unfunny and the “CM Sucks” bit was more excruciating than anything Hornswoggle has done in the past year. Hopefully someone aside from HHH will be given a chance in the spotlight as a result of this.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

I honestly don't have a completely thought comment right now.



Just hope that bookers have back up plans (which should honestly be routine in a business like this)

Super pushes? Trades? 'Legend' appearances?

Aside from that, I hope Cena heals properly and swiftly. No matter how much people 'hate' just about everyone knows that the WWE needs him.

On a personal note, I wanted to feel what the Wrestlemania crowd feels every time Cena comes down that ramp at the grandest of them all :no: Who knows, maybe I still will.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like Triple H is coming back sooner than thought.

Sucks for Cena.

There still might be hope. Remember when Orton tweaked his arm? A couple of weeks later and he was fine.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I never like seeing a guy get injured, but this would have positive elements if it hadn't happened just before RTWM. WWE would be forced to work even harder to create new stars. 
That said, Cena is the biggest star in the company and not having him at WM would leave a gigantic void. I'm pissed about this and Cena probably isn't even in my top 20 favorites in WWE.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

gooner. said:


> have the miz turn faceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


No. Miz would be a horrible face. Sheamus would make a better face. Fella chants would be epic. But that can't happen until after the HHH feud is resolved


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks in bad shape in that video, moving extremely slow, don't think it's a twist, tweak, sprain or anything like that he will easily be moving quicker than that.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Optikk said:


> Looks like Triple H is coming back sooner than thought.
> 
> Sucks for Cena.
> 
> There still might be hope. Remember when Orton tweaked his arm? A couple of weeks later and he was fine.


That's nothing close to a tweak, in that video he could barely move, I'm thinking if he even put any pressure on that foot he'd collapse due to the pain/weakness. This is definately a serious injury and I feel bad for him, punk, and the wwe, no one wins in a situation like this one.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> That's nothing close to a tweak, in that video he could barely move, I'm thinking if he even put any pressure on that foot he'd collapse due to the pain/weakness. This is definately a serious injury and I feel bad for him, punk, and the wwe, no one wins in a situation like this one.


Agreed, and for a guy as tough as Cena seems to be, I bet he's had a load of tweaks and shit that nobody has even seen over the years cause he soldier's through it. Ligament damage perhaps?


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Wade Barrett injured Mark Henry with this move as well (Though with Henry's size it's understandable). He may be asked to debut a new finisher. Also Barrett's push may suffer from it.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Seems a lot of the members on this forum are doctors or other medical professionals, till a statement comes out saying otherwise, Cena will be fine(ish)


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

I believe the WWE has no choice but to bring back Evan Bourne and team up with Mark Henry to take down Nexus...

Hear me out for a second... Who was the guy that took out Evan Bourne??? CM Punk!!! Randy Orton has nothing better to do so he can join in as well. Mark Henry had a 'big' win over Tyson Kidd the other day, maybe it's time they push him. Evan Bourne will lead an army of Mark Henry, Darren Young, and Daniel Bryan to take out Nexus! I'd also add Michael Tarver to team WWE since he was kicked out by Nexus! 

Team WWE would consist of Evan Bourne, Randy Orton, Mark Henry, Darren Young, Daniel Bryan, Michael Tarver vs Nexus. Sometime down the line have Darren Young, Daniel Bryan, and Michael Tarver screw over team WWE and rejoin Nexus with a returning Skip Sheffield. Then have Wade Barrett (he will be playing second fiddle for a couple month) and his cohorts kick CM Punk out of Nexus and by Wrestlemania have the original 8 plus Harris and McGillicutty putting Nexus at a whopping 10 man stable. Have Barrett vs Undertaker at Wrestlemania and have all Nexus members ending the Undertakers streak.

Then have John Cena come back and take out all Nexus members pushing Cena to the moon... again. fpalm


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

He'll be fine and he'll make it to Wrestlemania in one leg regardless. He's John Cena.


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

This is terrible. Im a huge cena fan. This is bad for wwe and the fans.


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

All the time he was saying IF im injured IF i have to take time off, will be okay see him next week on Raw


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

we are talking about supercena so im sure hel be fine.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Well doesn't this just fucking suck. I had hope up until I saw that video but now I'm thinking there's no chance he'll be back in time. He sounded like he was almost crying when he was talking and he could barely walk 2 steps to the cage door before he had to prop himself up on the ropes. I'll hold out for some sort of word from the WWE though. But this could not have come at a worse time. It's the fucking RTWM and they just kick started a big feud. Man this sucks.


----------



## Vlazz (Jan 14, 2008)

Daniel Bryan isn't doing anything right now. Perfect time to push him to the top.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

When things get good Cena get injured. Bad news, so bad that Cena haters are crying.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Bourne, Henry, Orton, Young, Tarver and Bryan vs Nexus!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

As an aside, depending on the nature of the injury, this thread's title might be in poor taste.


----------



## Agent17 (Sep 19, 2010)

To make things interesting in Cena's absence, they need to try and make Nexus a threat again. Perhaps change their name and add some new members, give it a real fresh start.
When they first attacked Cena it was shocking and solidified them as big players in WWE, they need to recapture that air of menace. Give them a new theme, have them enter through the crowd like Ravens Flock used to do in WCW, swell their numbers so they're a real threat again. Perhaps pair Punk up with Del Rio on Smackdown so he kind of has control over all the WWE.

When Cena comes back he needs some new opponents and scenarios to liven up his character. Punk being the undisputed king of WWE could offer that opportunity.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Vlazz said:


> Daniel Bryan isn't doing anything right now. Perfect time to push him to the top.


They didn't push Barrett to the top so I doubt they'll give Danielson that much of a push.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> *Well doesn't this just fucking suck.* I had hope up until I saw that video but now I'm thinking there's no chance he'll be back in time. He sounded like he was almost crying when he was talking and he could barely walk 2 steps to the cage door before he had to prop himself up on the ropes. I'll hold out for some sort of word from the WWE though. But this could not have come at a worse time. It's the fucking RTWM and they just kick started a big feud. Man this sucks.


No, not in the slightest.

Cena is off our TV screens for a while, how exactly is that bad news? The guy is embarrasing to watch on Raw quite frankly, the longer he is away, the better as far as Im concerned.

Not happy he is hurt, but happy he will be off my screen for a while.

Cena still sucks ass, whatever anybody may say.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Agent17 said:


> To make things interesting in Cena's absence, they need to try and make Nexus a threat again. Perhaps change their name and add some new members, give it a real fresh start.
> When they first attacked Cena it was shocking and solidified them as big players in WWE, they need to recapture that air of menace. Give them a new theme, have them enter through the crowd like Ravens Flock used to do in WCW, swell their numbers so they're a real threat again. Perhaps pair Punk up with Del Rio on Smackdown so he kind of has control over all the WWE.
> 
> When Cena comes back he needs some new opponents and scenarios to liven up his character. Punk being the undisputed king of WWE could offer that opportunity.


It would be ridiculous to change their name. The Nexus is already over with the crowd.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

If Cena is going to be out all the way to and past Wrestlemania, this gives WWE to make Orton a true star.

Orton is hot right now even though he isn't really doing anything, infact what has Orton done except have a wwe championship reighn which was clouded over by the Cena-Nexus storyline. He hasnt really done anything this year but at the same time fans love him, why?, because he is an alternative to Cena. instead of having a stale, cheesy, smiling superman. we have a cold, demented, pychopathic (Steve Austin) badass who fans want to see kickass and take names. 

Now that Cena is perhaps gone, its Orton's time to truley excel as WWE's only antihero. have him fued with Punk/Nexus, it will benefit Orton greatly because he can utilize his skill of being a badass in a storyline that is actully revelant, and not just be a seconday story to whatever story Cena is in. it will make him a huge star, and Orton can engage the audience by taking a fucking storyline seriously unlike Cena where instead he just makes the story and the heels a joke (just look at the last Raw episode, he just uses the stroyline as his own personal gag reel)


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

lisaharrod said:


> All the time he was saying IF im injured IF i have to take time off, will be okay see him next week on Raw


the way he said it indicates to me that he knew it was serious.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> No, not in the slightest.
> 
> Cena is off our TV screens for a while, how exactly is that bad news? The guy is embarrasing to watch on Raw quite frankly, the longer he is away, the better as far as Im concerned.
> 
> ...


In the past year, the guy made Wade Barrett a main eventer within weeks, nigh on single-handedly cemented Nexus as a threat, gave Gabriel a fantastic match, provided Dolph Ziggler with a _huge_ opportunity to prove himself (twice), and was just about to start the new year by having an immensely promising run with Punk. What exactly do we gain from him being off our screens?


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

http://www.watchkalibrun.com/2010/1...t-injured-looking-for-way-out-of-wwe-contract

*'John Cena NOT injured, looking for way out of WWE contract'*.... Whaaaaaa some wierd shit that ^

'truckload', yeah, that's legit.......


----------



## Agent17 (Sep 19, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> They didn't push Barrett to the top so I doubt they'll give Danielson that much of a push.


Well, Bryan is a magnificent worker so he's superior to Barrett in that regard. Plus, I would argue that he is equally as good on the mic. His persona is of a deceptively goofy man who catches his opponents off guard. And he plays it very well, his weird smile and subtle tics do make him seem like something of an oddity.

But, based on his past work, the guy is also a _brilliant_ heel. They need to push this man as far as possible. He's got the ring skills of Benoit but about a million times more personality. Daniel Bryan needs to be utilised more. Have more moments where he becomes a bit unhinged, like when he went after Michael Cole or attacked Cena despite still being a face.

He's kind of a 'psycho-babyface' character, not a tweener (Overused term to be honest) and can have a lot of interesting interaction with people like CM Punk or whoever else joins the Nexus.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hopefully this isn't serious. Wrestlemania needs all the star power it needs with all the departures this year and all the current injuries.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

That's a shame. I must say, Cena's character has actually been interesting for the past couple of months. He's a good top face, even though his methods are more akin to the "Incredible Hulk" than anyone else. Raw won't be the same without him. Who's the top face now? Morrison, Daniel Bryan? Neither are ready.

Edit: I just read that report a couple of response up from me. I personally don't buy it. Cena suddenly jumping ship to MMA conflicts with everything we've heard about the man; that he's committed to the wrestling world, and so forth. Although, anything's possible.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

> According to Dave Meltzer of Yahoo Sports, former WWE heavyweight champion John Cena is looking for an "exit strategy" to get out of his WWE contract.. Cena "badly" wants to work the UFC's PPV in Toronto next year.
> 
> The MMA world has been buzzing about this story since Dave Meltzer broke the news on Tuesday night. Meltzer said on his radio show that the beatdown by Nexus has changed Cena's attitude on wrestling and he is at the stage in his life where he doesn't want to get injured. He's very well off financially and the business man in him apparently knows that it may be time to move on.
> 
> Its widely known that Cena is miserable with WWE's brutal travel schedule and doesn't want to be on the road with WWE 200 days a year again. With the mainstream success he's had in movies and the insane drawing power he's displayed during in the WWE, he could make a truckload of money working a couple of PPVs and a few other limited appearances.


LOL, thats BS.

Nice Try, Meltzer


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> No, not in the slightest.
> 
> Cena is off our TV screens for a while, how exactly is that bad news? The guy is embarrasing to watch on Raw quite frankly, the longer he is away, the better as far as Im concerned.
> 
> ...


Cena may suck ass to you but I hate to break it you like this, you aren't the only person who has an opinion. :shocked: Shocker, I know, but you'll get over it.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

perucho1990 said:


> LOL, thats BS.


Yeeeeah, very professional using 'truckload'


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

:lmao at the mere suggestion that Cena wants to leave WWE for UFC. Pathetic.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

I thought he looked at right until I saw that video he could barely move.


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

That report about Cena going to the UFC is fucking stupid.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Here's some more reports.



> One of the reports around John Cena's injury is saying that he suffered a deep bruise and the injury is not as serious as first feared. There is no official word from WWE on this yet.


Source: http://nodq.com/wwe/295664688.shtml


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't get that report. He is at a stage where he does not want injuries, but wants to sign up for UFC? What the hell?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Here's some more reports.
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://nodq.com/wwe/295664688.shtml


I don't know about that one because he could barely walk. I hope for WWE's sake that this is all that it turns out to be.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> In the past year, the guy made Wade Barrett a main eventer within weeks, nigh on single-handedly cemented Nexus as a threat, gave Gabriel a fantastic match, provided Dolph Ziggler with a _huge_ opportunity to prove himself (twice), and was just about to start the new year by having an immensely promising run with Punk. What exactly do we gain from him being off our screens?


Me being able to watch Raw live again without having to skip though every single cheesy ass Cena promo, which all sound exactly the same.

He makes Raw unbearable.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Cena leaving WWE for UFC? Yeah right.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Me being able to watch Raw live again without having to skip though every single cheesy ass Cena promo, which all sound exactly the same.
> 
> He makes Raw unbearable.


You'll still find something else to whine about, you always do.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Here's some more reports.
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://nodq.com/wwe/295664688.shtml


Let's hope it's not serious.



And God, 50 pages and still we don't know what happens with him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

4hisdamnself said:


> don't undertsand what he said but he can't barely walk


That took some balls.

All I'm saying...


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

perucho1990 said:


> LOL, thats BS.
> 
> Nice Try, Meltzer


It's not Meltzer. People attach his name to things to try and gain legitimacy, since they can claim it was in the "Newsletter" and not everyone has access to that and is going to pay to see if it's true.

Anything on SB Nation is fan reported and posted. It's a message board that passes itself off as a legit news site. Ergo, it's not a legitimate resource. And that guy knows exactly that people on here and other sites will see Meltzer's name, not bother to actually seek the information out, and take it at face value and immediately begin believing it came from Meltzer and debating how LOL-worthy and BS it is.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Arcade said:


> When things get good Cena get injured. Bad news, so bad that Cena haters are crying.


I don't hate AND I'm not crying. Respect the guy and all, but the methodology behind his use has been poor for around 5 years now. There must have been ways to keep him prominent enough for merchandising/ through advertising without STILL shoving him down our throats. The guy isn't even sniffing the gold and he's still the main event. The product seems too much booked around a character and not a story/set of stories. May he recover fully and well, until then, please WWE get scared and start trying. Even the Miz beatdown was a letdown for me and I'd been clamoring for that ever since the first King/Miz match. 

Oh well, how much worse can it get, right?


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

JM said:


> :lmao at the mere suggestion that Cena wants to leave WWE for UFC. Pathetic.


I believe it's intended to be an Onion-esque joke. I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I told you Vince would regret firing Juan Cena!!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Maybe its just me, but the fact Cena made a speech after being hurt tells me something just isn't right about the whole thing...I'm not saying it's a storyline that will be pushed over to live tv, something is really odd about that whole part of the story


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I don't think it's odd -- that's just how John Cena is. He's a complete class act.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't think it's odd either and I didn't see anything wrong with him addressing the crowd like that.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

John Cena, Batista, Shawn Michaels all in the same year?
Taker, Kane, Show all next year?

No way we can be this lucky.


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> Maybe its just me, but the fact Cena made a speech after being hurt tells me something just isn't right about the whole thing...I'm not saying it's a storyline that will be pushed over to live tv, something is really odd about that whole part of the story


Really? It sounds exactly like what Cena would do. Can't let down the Cenation.


----------



## Nasi (Apr 30, 2008)

CMDanielson500 said:


> John Cena, Batista, Shawn Michaels all in the same year?
> Taker, Kane, Show all next year?
> 
> No way we can be this lucky.


Hey now, I'm still weeping bitter tears of loss over HBK. 

As for Cena, is it all that surprising that he'd be tough enough and considerate enough to address the crowd, even when he's in pain? I don't know if I think they'd pretend he got injured at a house show. (Have they done that before? Maybe they would.)

Still, hoping for the best for him. He deserves all the time in the world to get rested up, but I'm crossing my fingers it doesn't take long.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CMDanielson500 said:


> John Cena, Batista, Shawn Michaels all in the same year?
> Taker, Kane, Show all next year?
> 
> No way we can be this lucky.


I agree on Batista and HBK, easily, but not Cena. He still adds to the show. Sure, it sucks ass that Vince never lets him put anybody over but it's gonna be that way with every top star. Better it be Cena than Boreton or big nose.

I don't know what makes you think Show will be retiring next year. I can see Kane, but there's no indication other than that he got a title reign. It's not been hinted at otherwise. At this point, I'm convinced Taker is gonna end up like Hogan and Flair. :no:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

seleucid23 said:


> Really? It sounds exactly like what Cena would do. Can't let down the Cenation.


I mean, I dont think he's ever done it before with any of his other injuries..Well at least I never heard of him doing so, if he has then my bad..


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

D17 said:


> http://www.watchkalibrun.com/2010/1...t-injured-looking-for-way-out-of-wwe-contract
> 
> *'John Cena NOT injured, looking for way out of WWE contract'*.... Whaaaaaa some wierd shit that ^
> 
> 'truckload', yeah, that's legit.......


lolz...breezed through the posts and didn't notice if anyone picked up on it, but that story used the same quotes as the Brock rumors about wanting out of UFC and just flipped a few things around. Like someone else mentioned it must just be a joke article.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

Some (unneeded) proof that that Cena-UFC report was bullshit:



> According to Dave Meltzer of Yahoo! Sports/Wrestling Observer, Brock is currently looking for an "exit strategy" from the UFC.
> 
> Meltzer said on his radio show that the fight with Velasquez has changed Brock's attitude on fighting and he is at the stage in his life where he doesn't want to get injured. He's very well off financially and the business man in him apparently knows that it may be time to move on.
> 
> ...


Read that and compare it to the Cena article.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> Maybe its just me, but the fact Cena made a speech after being hurt tells me something just isn't right about the whole thing...I'm not saying it's a storyline that will be pushed over to live tv, something is really odd about that whole part of the story


Didn't Edge do the same thing when he got injured?

It's only right that a main event star helps the crowd realise why their main event ended so abruptly at a house show.


----------



## True4031 (Dec 23, 2010)

rather you love or hate john you GOTTA respect him, everything he does for the company and at that show. him talking to the crowd proves how much of a champ he is, even after a serious injury he still tells the crowd he hopes they had a great time at the show and a great new year to come! 

and nothing fishy about that speech at all, thats just who john is


----------



## eemiv (Feb 15, 2009)

I guess WWE has to either get some star back with huge money, or try to cash with New Generation theme in Wrestlemania. I'd like the latter.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Things have been quiet on the John Cena injury front. At last night's Raw event in Wilkes-Barre PA, Cena suffered what was thought to be a knee injury. While the company has not made an official announcement, word is that Cena suffered a deep bruise and the injury is not as serious as feared. More information should be available later today.

Credit: WrestlingObserver.com*


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

eemiv said:


> I guess WWE has to either get some star back with huge money, or try to cash with New Generation theme in Wrestlemania. I'd like the latter.


The NewGen theme wont sell Mania.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

bboy said:


> fire wade barrett NOW! He legitamtely injured cena, this is a disgrace


The only good thing about Cena being injured is seeing bboy pissed off.


----------



## Nasi (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh, that's good to hear.  Maybe the storyline will go on about as planned, then.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

He will just shoot up sum roids or HGH, and will be back in no time to bury Punk and Nexus


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Everybody needed a break from his bullshit. Deal with it. Move on. No one should of wanted to see him bury CM Punk for no fucking reason.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nexus One said:


> Everybody needed a break from his bullshit. Deal with it. Move on. No one should of wanted to see him bury CM Punk for no fucking reason.


The only problem is, Cena was a certainty to be in the WWE title match at WrestleMania just like every year, which meant that there was a pretty good chance that Punk could walk into WrestleMania as the WWE Champion, and this injury may have just put a dent in that.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Which means that _if _Cena is out of Mania, Trips or Orton will be the ones more than likely taking the belt of him


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't want to see that either, but I'll deal as long as he wins it. Punk is due for a WWE Championship reign. I know he's won the WHC 3 times but as we all know, even though they're the same thing, they're not the same thing.


----------



## Nasi (Apr 30, 2008)

The fact that I can barely remember Punk's reigns means that he needs one that's a bit higher quality this time.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> The only problem is, Cena was a certainty to be in the WWE title match at WrestleMania just like every year, which meant that there was a pretty good chance that Punk could walk into WrestleMania as the WWE Champion, and this injury may have just put a dent in that.


Well, just let Randal walk into WrestleMania as the WWE Champion and CM Punk winning the Royal Rumble. 
Cena can be somekind of Special Enforcer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

4hisdamnself said:


> Well, just let Randal walk into WrestleMania as the WWE Champion and CM Punk winning the Royal Rumble.
> Cena can be somekind of Special Enforcer


Which would result in Punk not winning the title, since the face (the big face on the big brand anyway) always goes over at WM...



Nasi said:


> The fact that I can barely remember Punk's reigns means that he needs one that's a bit higher quality this time.


His first one was bad, his second and third were legendary. I remember them perfectly. He exposed Jeff Hardy as the biggest embarassment in the history of wrestling. It was utterly hilarious television.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

The Haiti Kid said:


> You'll still find something else to whine about, you always do.


Shush Haiti Kid.

I whine about things which are not entertaining me, one of which is John Cena. Others include stale and boring rehashes of the same storylines, such as Nexus, which huge surprise, John Cena is once again involved in.

Get me the dudley boyz bubbabombing May Young off the stage and through a table, and I wont whine, because that was entertaining.

On the whole though, Cena being out is greatly positive for me...not so much for the WWE.


----------



## Nasi (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh, that's right, he was champ during the Hardy feud. That WAS delightful stuff. And Jeff was a good sport or to be pitied for agreeing to it, one way or the other.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

If they want to continue this storyline somehow it would only be logical to throw Daniel Bryan into the mix. He has history with Nexus and CM Punk and WWE might be able to write some interesting stuff. There are several way they could go if they go with Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk. Even though it's not nearly as big of a draw as Cena vs Punk.

Another option is of course a returning Triple H. But they would have to forget the history with Sheamus which would really be a stupid move. 

I hope it's Daniel Bryan's chance to shine if Cena will indeed miss Wrestlemania.


----------



## Nasi (Apr 30, 2008)

They might not want to launch DBD into such a high-profile story this early... from the WWE perspective, it might be a bit too much of a risk to have Punk, who's not one of their mega top stars himself (though he should be!), carry a story against a newcomer with a bunch of newcomers under him. I mean, I'm positive that it would be massively entertaining. But replacing Cena with DBD is probably a bit too seismic a shift.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Danielson isn't going to main event...yet. If the thing is serious, the feud turns into Orton/Punk-Nexus.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

PWR Show posted a link to the video of Cena's speech after the match, and while he's standing on his own...he limps badly after. If it hasn't been posted, I'll post it in an edit!

I wouldn't be suprised now if we see some sort of Punk/Nexus vs. Trips/Orton feud heading into Mania. I would be shocked if Punk won a title, but then he would end up dropping it at WM. If Cena is out, I'm pretty sure the World/WWE Titles will be in safe hands after Mania...aka Taker/Trips/Orton.


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> *Things have been quiet on the John Cena injury front. At last night's Raw event in Wilkes-Barre PA, Cena suffered what was thought to be a knee injury. While the company has not made an official announcement, word is that Cena suffered a deep bruise and the injury is not as serious as feared. More information should be available later today.
> 
> Credit: WrestlingObserver.com*


Doesn't this report make this thread 500+ posts of pointlessness?

He'll rest it, maybe not wrestle on the next Raw (but knowing him, probably will), then will be fine after that.


----------



## bread1202000 (Nov 21, 2010)

*WWE can breath again!*

John Cena's injury is better then first feared, doctors have diagnosed as a deep bruise, no torn ligaments nothing.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE can breath again!*



bread1202000 said:


> John Cena's injury is better then first feared, doctors have diagnosed as a deep bruise, no torn ligaments nothing.


Source?


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE can breath again!*

Well technically WWE wouldn't exactly be on life support without Cena.... but yes, they'd be better off with him there.


----------



## bread1202000 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WWE can breath again!*



Walls Of Mike said:


> Source?


[Things have been quiet on the John Cena injury front. At last night's Raw event in Wilkes-Barre PA, Cena suffered what was thought to be a knee injury. While the company has not made an official announcement, word is that Cena suffered a deep bruise and the injury is not as serious as feared. More information should be available later today.

Credit: WrestlingObserver.com


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey, anything that takes the wind out of WWE's sails is a good thing


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

acracker said:


> Hey, anything that takes the wind out of WWE's sails is a good thing


It buffles me why some of you people follow wrestling. Are you masochists or something.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

peowulf said:


> It buffles me why some of you people follow wrestling. Are you masochists or something.


Some people need to complain. About everything. And anything. Bunch of miserable fuckers if you ask me.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

JR just put on his twitter page "John Cena suffered a hip pointer Tues nite in Wilkes Barre, Pa. He's day to day. Knowing John, not too many days. O-Lineman mentality",


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Some people need to complain. About everything. And anything. Bunch of miserable fuckers if you ask me.


Couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

united_07 said:


> JR just put on his twitter page "John Cena suffered a *hip pointer* Tues nite in Wilkes Barre, Pa. He's day to day. Knowing John, not too many days. O-Lineman mentality",


Now what in the hell is a hip pointer and is it bad?

EDIT - I know its from wiki but its a start.



> A hip pointer is a contusion (bruise) on the pelvis caused by a direct blow to an iliac crest. Contact sports are a frequent cause of this type of injury.
> A hip pointer bruise usually causes bleeding into the hip abductor muscles, which move legs sideways, away from the midline of the body. This bleeding into muscle tissue creates swelling and makes leg movement painful. This injury usually lasts from one to six weeks, depending on the damage. X-rays will help to determine the damage done to the iliac crest.


1 to 6 weeks? Totally workable.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Last night in Wilkes-Barre, Pa., John Cena suffered a hip injury. His return to action will be evaluated on a day to day basis. 

from : http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/articles/16675386/16702286


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Now what in the hell is a hip pointer and is it bad?


looking at sport injuries sites apparently it could only be a couple of weeks


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Now what in the hell is a hip pointer and is it bad?


Typical football injury, could be out anything up to 6 weeks. Must have took a whack to the pelvis.


----------



## The Oggmonster (Mar 30, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Now what in the hell is a hip pointer and is it bad?





> A hip pointer injury is extremely painful, acute injury to the iliac crest of the pelvis. The injury causes bleeding into the abdominal muscles, which attach to the iliac crest. The bone and overlying muscle are often bruised, and the pain can be intense. Pain may be felt when walking, laughing, coughing, or even breathing deeply.


Taken from:http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/Details_On_John_Cena_s_Injury.html

Yeah, sounds really painful.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It's basically a bruise to the hip region. Injury time depends on the severity but I would say there's a good chance he'll be fine come Royal Rumble.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Got one playing soccer, painful and bruised like hell, but was alright after 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

VLR said:


> Got one playing *soccer*, painful and bruised like hell, but was alright after 3 or 4 weeks.


You're from Scotland and you say soccer? :no: Shame on you lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Soccer is the correct term, because that's what the people who control the world call it.



VLR said:


> Got one playing soccer, painful and bruised like hell, but was alright after 3 or 4 weeks.


Cena should be fine by Monday then...


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Bam, Cena ain't missing WM. Good stuff.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Soccer is the correct term, because that's what the people who control the world call it.
> 
> 
> 
> Cena should be fine by Monday then...


Ha. Well then the people who control the world can continue calling it soccer while the rest of us call it football.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well it doesn't sound too bad. Punk can just claim to have had Cena injured and Cena can take a month off or whatever...

...you know, basically what SHOULD have happened when he was fired.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

You expect him to sell THIS!? You wish


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good. 

And for the record, I actually agree that it's dumb to call American Football Football and not Soccer, considering Soccer actually involves using the feet to kick the ball and American Football doesn't unless it's a field goal...but it is what it is. It just gets under my skin when Europeans get so touchy over the name of a sport, lol.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Good.
> 
> And for the record, I actually agree that it's dumb to call American Football Football and not Soccer, considering Soccer actually involves using the feet to kick the ball and American Football doesn't unless it's a field goal...but it is what it is.


Lol I've had this argument many times. It tends to go in circles!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

So glad this program isn't finished b4 it starts


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Soccer is the correct term, because that's what the people who control the world call it.
> 
> 
> 
> Cena should be fine by Monday then...


well as it is called the FIFA world cup, guess what that F stands for. As the most popular sport in the world it is the most recognised term for it


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank god its not serious. WWE needs him badly as he brings ratings and sell merchandise. Plus, he needs to feud with Punk as it will be a fresh feud!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Let's not have this debate here.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL. To paraphrase the Lord, this thread sure had a lot of wailing and gnashing of teeth like it was the end of the world. This reminds me of a thread last January, I believe it was, which mentioned Cena's bulging disc issue in his back. And there were scores of people fearful that he'd miss Wrestlemania. And now this.

This is John Cena we're talking about here. If they had to cut his leg off a week before Wrestlemania, he'd show up at the Georga Dome to wrestle in a pegleg.

Anyway, it's great news. And I think in the long run an incident like this may be a blessing in disguise because the panic button-reaching displays the dire need to keep creating new stars, especially babyfaces at the moment. Whatever you think of them, I think at this moment the stock of both Kofi Kingston and John Morrison just rose considerably.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

This damn thread has reached 57 pages in two days...my goodness


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> This damn thread has reached 57 pages in two days...my goodness


lol dont raw discussion and ppv discussion threads reach 100s of pages within hours?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> LOL. To paraphrase the Lord, this thread sure had a lot of wailing and gnashing of teeth like it was the end of the world. This reminds me of a thread last January, I believe it was, which mentioned Cena's bulging disc issue in his back. And there were scores of people fearful that he'd miss Wrestlemania. And now this.
> 
> This is John Cena we're talking about here. If they had to cut his leg off a week before Wrestlemania, he'd show up at the Georga Dome to wrestle in a pegleg.
> 
> Anyway, it's great news. And I think in the long run an incident like this may be a blessing in disguise because the panic button-reaching displays the dire need to keep creating new stars, especially babyfaces at the moment. Whatever you think of them, *I think at this moment the stock of* both Kofi Kingston and *John Morrison just rose considerably.*


Yay, what a blessing.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Vince needs to put in a call to the Rock. "Fast Five" comes out April 29th and Wrestlemania is on the 3rd. Would be good momentum for the film. CM Punk could definitely come up with something for the Rock. 

"Dwyane Johnson" vs CM Punk. One last match. Ludacris is from Atlanta and in the movie. They could work something in with him and the rest of the cast. Who wouldn't want to see Vin Diesel kick somebody's ass? CM Punk could go on about the ills of "Hollywood" and could tell Cena "I put you on the shelf so you wouldn't go down the same road as The Rock". Leave CM Punk to it and he'll find some material to work with.

Vince. its time. Call him.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

united_07 said:


> well as it is called the FIFA world cup, guess what that F stands for. As the most popular sport in the world it is the most recognised term for it


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soccer

Draw your own conclusions. I call it football myself, but it is funny that the term soccer actually originated from England.


----------



## Rated-R-FiveStar (Jun 10, 2006)

As far as I can see, WWE are fucked without Cena, money wise. 
Unfortunately, Punk is also somewhat fucked without Cena, so this is a disaster on many fronts. :/


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

peowulf said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soccer
> 
> Draw your own conclusions. I call it football myself, but it is funny that the term soccer actually originated from England.


And yet we Americans are painted as the bad guys who don't call it football.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

It makes sense. Think about it people, how do you hurt your knee or leg on a botched wasteland? What probably happened was Barrett slammed Cena on an angle and he ended up slamming him on his side more than his back which caused the injury. And a lot of times a hip injury messes up your walking as well.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

I do feel bad for Cena, and it may be a huge blow. However, it isn't the armageddon that everybody seems to think it is. His merchandise will still sell and the show will still go on with nary an interuption.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

peowulf said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soccer
> 
> Draw your own conclusions. I call it football myself, but it is funny that the term soccer actually originated from England.


I'm English and I call it soccer. It differentiates it from rugger.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Idk, if its been posted yet, I haven't read all the pages, but J.R. wrote on his twitter that it was just a Hip Pointer. J.R. himself described Cena as "day-to-day." This pretty much means Cena may be out of action for a couple weeks, but will not miss Wrestlemania. Lucky break here!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Very sad news. Hope he gets better. Hip injuries are no joke.


----------



## Art13 (Nov 5, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> I'm English and I call it soccer. It differentiates it from rugger.


Majority of the planet calls it football. It's football.




Pyro™;9180407 said:


> Soccer is the correct term, because that's what the people who control the world call it.


Are you American? If so this is typical American arrogance. False arrogance at that, have you seen the state of the $US? Do you realise how much debt the US is in? The American empire, like all empires in history, will fall, in fact it is currently in the process of falling, the days of them "controlling the world" are numbered at best. 

On topic, good to hear the Cena injury isn't serious, as the Cena-Punk feud looks promising and of course it's never nice to hear about people getting bad injuries. Although on the other hand, it would have been interesting to see what the WWE would have done if Cena was injured long term. Raw revolves around him and has done for some time, plus it's clear he's the main reason most people show up to Raw, with Cena out long term WWE probably would have been forced into doing something big to retain viewer interest.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This is not the thread to discuss football vs soccer. *


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

VLR said:


> Got one playing soccer, painful and bruised like hell, but was alright after 3 or 4 weeks.


Similar experience. Got one playing basketball, massive bruise, but perfectly fine in a couple of weeks. I think I only actually rested it fully a couple of days, but that doesn't mean it felt great. I remember falling on it once after the initial injury, and boy did that suck. . . but I kind of deserved it for not taking it easy.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

On topic, if it is a pointer I hope they still go through with the beatdown angle and give Cena time off. It would do a lot to advance the feud, plus he can easliy return as an entrant in the RR.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Big Show has been sent to the Raw brand house shows for the remainder of the week, substituting for John Cena against Wade Barrett in a Steel Cage Match. 

The Smackdown shows will now he headlined by World champion Edge vs. CM Punk vs. Kane. 


from : http://www.pwinsider.com/article/53...nas-injury-on-this-weeks-house-shows.html?p=1


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

aaaaaaand CM Punk gets screwed out of a storyline again lol. What luck he has.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Cena caused a lot of drama over a hip pointer...Cena wins again huh? smh


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Hope he gets better.



> Cena caused a lot of drama over a hip pointer...Cena wins again huh? smh


Hip pointer is no joke.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

^^^I know, but it's not as bad as he(and others) let on


----------



## DiMilio (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, if the hip pointer is the true thing, then it's some luck in the bad luck. I've had hip pointer playing football, and it hurts like hell, but I was fine after two or three weeks. If he had broken his leg, it would have been _*a lot*_ worse.

Hope he's ready for Royal Rumble, but I think he will be present at every RAW up until that doing promos or something.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

A bruised pelvis eh?

hmmmmmmmmmmmm

He's been fuckin fat chicks again hasnt he?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Christian Miztake said:


> A bruised pelvis eh?
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> He's been fuckin fat chicks again hasnt he?


wat..


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Christian Miztake said:


> A bruised pelvis eh?
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> He's been fuckin fat chicks again hasnt he?


Why would he do that when he can probebly get Megan Fox is he wanted.....*drool*


----------



## MojoRisin (Dec 17, 2010)

I really hope this doesn't impact the direction of the storyline. I am very interested in where this is headed and I really want to see CM Punk in a good light again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

sesshomaru said:


> Why would he do that when he can probebly get Megan Fox is he wanted.....*drool*


I don't know why he fucks fat chicks, but he does.






And on a related note, John Cena just got a new theme song






:side:


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Haha, Cena totally trolled the iwc. I enjoyed the ride.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Pyro™;9180407 said:


> Soccer is the correct term, because that's what the people who control the world call it.


I didn't know China called it soccer. 


Anyway, good news on Cena. They've dodged some bullets this year what with Punk's injury being something he could partially work through (at least for a while), Orton's injury just being a dislocation. Another close call and lucky break here.

I'm surprised we no one has uploaded any footage of this Wasteland yet. It'd be interesting to see what went wrong.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't know why he fucks fat chicks, but he does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cena has the best job in the world, where he can partake in interviews solely about his sexual adventures and get 13k views on Youtube alone.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Agmaster said:


> Haha, Cena totally trolled the iwc. I enjoyed the ride.













Anyway, hopefully Punk will get something good out of this feud, if nothing else at least a short title reign or something hopefully. Cena not taking much time off may mean Hunter may not return just yet which is good too


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

_Looks like Cena is about to be Punk'd for a few weeks so that he has time to recover._


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't know why he fucks fat chicks, but he does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> Anyway, hopefully Punk will get something good out of this feud, if nothing else at least a short title reign or something hopefully. Cena not taking much time off may mean Hunter may not return just yet which is good too


What a great idea. Get rid of both hhh and cena. That will make wwe much better than it already is.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *This is not the thread to discuss football vs soccer. *


You are right, of course, but it seems like Cena has once again become stale.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

A hip injury is quite painful, the fact he walked out by himself after it first happened is pretty damn tough of him tbh.

Glad he wont be out for a long time. Looks like Punk is gonna have to carry the feud solo for a little bit...or Cena doesn't touch the ring and only promos....they'll figure something out.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Raw needs another main event Face theres only Orton left now Joe Moe is still not all the way up there yet even with his title shot this monday. Perfect timing for HHH or Jericho to come back but i think Jericho is still on tour with Fozzy.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

time for christian to come to raw and start raising hell.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

if he couldnt even stand up it might actually mean he torn something inside knee, which would lead to believe he would be off at least 3-4 months.....but probably just a "wood leg"
:gun:


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Sounds like a pretty bad injury.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Current wrestlemania plans have cena vs miz and orton vs punk. me like


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hip injury not that bad then


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm sure he will still find a way to no sell his injury.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

It it's hip pointer then he's out for 1-6 weeks. Hip injuries can be quite serious though. I know in football, players can be out for up to 3 months.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

punx06 said:


> I'm sure he will still find a way to no sell his injury.


Cena has to sell at least once a year. It's in his contract. Year's almost up, so he has to sell something. Might as well be this.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

At least this whole thing isn't as bad as originally feared. 1 to 6 weeks is totally workable for them imo.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

1-6 weeks is somewhat a relief. Knowing Cena's workrate, I wouldn't be surprised if he was good to go in 3 or 4.

If anything, this is kind of a blessing. Obviously I'd never wish injury on anybody but now Punk/Nexus can help rebuild their credibility, owning Raw for the next few until Cena can come back. Regardless as to if Cena is to face Taker, Orton, Miz, Punk etc at Mania, there's still plenty of time for the match to still form.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

1-6 weeks is really good news. Whatever my opinion of Cena, the biggest star in the company belongs on the card at WM.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Game Fiend said:


> Raw needs another main event Face theres only Orton left now Joe Moe is still not all the way up there yet even with his title shot this monday. Perfect timing for HHH or Jericho to come back but i think Jericho is still on tour with Fozzy.


Jericho is on tour with Fozzy, but there is only one stop left, and that's in a couple weeks (obviously in time for Royal Rumble is obvious), but he could fill in in the mean time probably.

If it was up to me, I'd have Punk go after someone else Nexus couldn't quite put out of the game... Daniel Bryan. A short run with Daniel Bryan through the Royal Rumble until Cena returns in February would be fine to me.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Even if he was still injured by Mania the WWE would find some way to hotshot him onto the card for the PPV buyrates.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

sesshomaru said:


> Why would he do that when he can probebly get Megan Fox is he wanted.....*drool*


Why would you want Megan Fox when she looks like a small boy?


----------



## PG-13 (Dec 7, 2008)

A needed rest for him,indeed.


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

YEAAAAHHH. i just kidding

Stupid house shows


----------



## dangreenday (Jul 23, 2007)

i hope cena makes a full recovery by mania !!!!


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Im glad that he will have less injury time, and i may sound mean for saying this, but im only happy because he is in the fued with Punk. If he was still in the Nexus feud, I wouldnt mind not seeing him for a few months.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

I think next week Nexus should do something to take Cena out (kayfabe) without actually hurting him... bring the chairshot to the head for one night only? blood included.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

To those repeatedly saying that Punk should take Cena out, realize that doing so would ruin the entire feud. Were you not paying attention to what Punk was preaching?


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> To those repeatedly saying that Punk should take Cena out, realize that doing so would ruin the entire feud. Were you not paying attention to what Punk was preaching?


 ^This

If they really want to get heat out of it, they should say he was found beaten up in his hotel room, causing him to miss Wrestlmania, could be great heat for Barret if we find out he did it, and would be a very passionate feud with Cena blaming the other person of making him miss the biggest event of the year.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Well now reports are saying Cena won't miss wrestlemania he just won't be in the ring for the next few weeks. Probably won't even miss the rumble.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

EvoLution™ said:


> To those repeatedly saying that Punk should take Cena out, realize that doing so would ruin the entire feud. Were you not paying attention to what Punk was preaching?


It seemed to me that Punk's biggest problem with Cena was that he was a two-face. Cena is the nice guy but is doing all sorts of bad things, hence why Punk dislike him. Punk on the other hand has no problem akowledging that he is a bad guy, thus making it somewhat OK for him to take out Cena.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> To those repeatedly saying that Punk should take Cena out, realize that doing so would ruin the entire feud. Were you not paying attention to what Punk was preaching?



Nah, they probably had a tight grip on their dicks.

What if Barrett took him out? Sparking a Nexus implosion?

Someone needs to benefit off of this. Except punk. If Punk takes out Cena, that would make him a hypocrite. Which is what he accuses Cena of being.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Someone needs to benefit off of this.


Awesome Kong's debut storyline: Cold lead-in to Raw this week, no intro, no pyro, nothing, just a straight shot of Cole and Lawler at ringside.

"Ladies and gentlemen, we here at World Wrestling Entertainment have a pressing matter to bring to you this evening. John Cena can't be here tonight in Phoenix, though we're all sure he'd love to be. Because as has been said here in the past, there is nothing Cena loves to do more than to entertain the WWE Universe. Sometime last week at the Wilkes-Barre Ramada, Cena was seen speaking with a large woman of African-American descent. Some of you may be aware that John, well, ha, he's got a penchant for the BBW type."

Lawler: "BBW type? What the heck does _that_ mean, Cole?"

"Oh, Jerry, _please_, you know perfectly well. Anyway, that was the last time anybody here in WWE has seen any trace of Cena. We don't know where he is, what condition he's in, or what--if any--part this mysterious woman may or may not have played in his bizarre absence."

The (a) storyline for the entire Raw is CM Punk vowing to find the hypocrite Cena, who surely must merely be hiding from him and Nexus, fearful of more bitch-slapping from them. Final segment of Raw is Punk saying that he's found Cena. Awesome Kong comes out with an only boxer shorts-wearing Cena on a leash.

Well, that's what Russo would do.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> To those repeatedly saying that Punk should take Cena out, realize that doing so would ruin the entire feud. Were you not paying attention to what Punk was preaching?


Why would it ruin the fued? Because it would make Punk a hypocrite? Well, you could've knocked me over with a feather. That has never happened with a heel.....ever.

Besides, Punk has preached both ways. Don't you remember at the Slammy's when he threatened to basically ruin the life of the guy backstage who wronged him?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Why would it ruin the fued? Because it would make Punk a hypocrite? Well, you could've knocked me over with a feather. That has never happened with a heel.....ever.
> 
> Besides, Punk has preached both ways. Don't you remember at the Slammy's when he threatened to basically ruin the life of the guy backstage who wronged him?


That's great that he's preached both ways, but part of what will uphold the quality and integrity of this feud is Punk sticking to the story. Need we forget why Jericho/Michaels was so good?

Punk delivering a message that twists with the fans and with Cena, and then doing exactly what he's accusing Cena of doing, ruins the point of the feud. Maybe the feud would still end up being good, but the feud immediately changes if he does that. Plus, WWE has already taken another step in the opposite direction by having Punk restrain himself from hitting Cena with the chair after the Nexus beatdown/GTS.

If they're going to get major heat for CM Punk in this storyline, the best way to do that is to pull at the fans' emotions without sacrificing his integrity. In backstage segments before the Nexus beatdown, CM Punk said that he wouldn't be responsible for what happened to Cena out there, and that's exactly how it went down. If Punk comes out and says "I don't know what happened to Cena, but it wasn't my responsibility," that kills two birds with one stone, because fans want to see Punk get his ass handed to him, and at the same time won't believe his story.


----------

